# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  يأجوج مأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس للشيخ فوزي السعيد " ملخص "

## وادي الذكريات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ملخص ما ذكره الشيخ " فوزي السعيد " حفظه الله تعالى ـ في محاضرة " مثلث برمودا "* 
والذي ذكر فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس 
*أن الحديث الشريف الذي فيه " حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس " هو فصل في المسألة .*
*ونص الحديث : [ إن يأجوج و مأجوج ليحفرون السد كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي* *عليهم : ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا فيعيده الله أشد ما كان حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم و أراد**الله أن يبعثهم على الناس حضروا حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم** :* *ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا إن شاء الله و استثنوا فيعودون إليه و هو كهيئته حين تركوه**فيحفرونه و يخرجون على الناس فينشفون الماء و يتحصن الناس منهم في حصونهم فيرمون**سهامهم إلى السماء فترجع و عليها كهيئة الدم الذي اجفظ فيقولون : قهرنا أهل الأرض و**علونا أهل السماء ! فيبعث الله عليهم نغفا في أقفائهم فيقتلهم بها و الذي نفسي بيده**إن دواب الأرض لتسمن و تشكر شكرا من لحومهم و دمائهم ] صححه الألباني .* 
*وأن الخطأ في ذلك : هو التصـور الخاطئ للسـد .*
*لأن أكثر الناس تصورت أن السد هو سد رأسي - أي - : أننا في مكان وهم في مكان ظاهر على وجه الأرض ، وبينا وبينهم سد يفصلهم عنا ! ، وهذا تصور خاطئ .*
*والصحيح والذي هو أقرب للأية : { فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبًا } ، والآية :{ حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين }* 
*أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس لأنهم لا يرون شعاع الشمـس بنص الحديث الشريف .*
*وضرب مثال على وجود مساحات شاسعة رهيبة تحت الجبال ، لم تصور ولا ترى شعاع الشمـس ، وأنه من الممكن جدًا أن يكون مكان يأجوج ومأجوج في مكان مثل هذه الأمكنة على وجه الأرض .*
*وأن الحديث فيه رد على الملحدين الذين ينكرون وجود يأجوج ومأجوج !! ، والذين يعتمدون في ذلك على " فكرة " أن ما في مكان على وجه الأرض إلا وتم تصويره ! ، ولم يوجد السد ولم يوجد يأجوج ومأجوج !! .*
وهذا الحديث ولله الحمد بين أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

ثم وجدت على شبكة الإنترنت كلامًا للكاتب " عايد احمد " مصدقًا لهذا الكلام ومكملاً له وهـو : 
*حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السَّدَّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِنْ دُونِهِمَا قَوْمًا لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلًا (93) قَالُوا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا عَلَى أَنْ تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا (94) قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْمًا (95) آَتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آَتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا (96) فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا (97) قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّي فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا (98) وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعًا )*

*بعيداً عن الاسرائيليات والروايات الغير مثبته حول هذا الموضوع فإننا نلاحظ ما يلي :*
*أولاً :*
*هم طلبوا من ذي القرنين أن يجعل لهم سداً ؟*
*فهل صنع لهم سداً؟*
*الجواب : كلا*
*إذاً ماذا صنع لهم ؟*
*الجواب : صنع لهم (ردماً)*
*ما الفرق ؟*
*السد يبنى بالشكل المعروف في الذهن بشكل عمودي بقصد منع مرور الأشياء أو ان تتجاوزه كما تصنع السدود لسد وصد الماء من المرور وتذكر شكل الجدار الذي تبنيه اسرائيل و مصر لخنق غزة ...*
*أما الردم :*
*فهو بناء يغلق به فوهة أو فراغ ليمنع التسرب من خلاله ويطبق على من تحته ..*
*وتسطيع من خلال ذلك ان تعلم أن يأجوج ومأجوج لا يعيشون الآن فوق سطح الأرض بل في مكان ما تحتها لا يستطيعون هم الولوج من خلاله للخارج* 
*(فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا )* 
*ولا يستطيع الناس ان يرونهم من فوقهم لأن الردم يغطيهم من فوقهم .*
*ولذا لن تسطيع كل الأقمار الصناعية تحديد مكانهم .. لا سيما وأن الله تعالى ربط ظهورهم بأشراط الساعة الكبرى..*
*من وما هم يأجوج مأجوج ؟*
*لا يعلم أوصافهم الا الله.. وكل الروايات التي تحدثت عن اوصافهم هي نقولات واسرائيليات لم يثبت منها شيء .*
*وعندما نقول نقولات فهذا يعني أن هذه القصة يمكنك ان تراها عند اهل الكتاب او حتى عند غير اهل الكتاب .. ولكن القصص الحق الذي لا يأتيه الباطل هو كلام الله سبحانه وحده جل علاه .*

----------


## خزانة الأدب

###
السد إذا كان في الأصقاع الشمالية المظلمة - وهو كذلك - فالجانب الشمالي منه لا تسطع عليه الشمس، بعكس الجانب الجنوبي!
والذي يخرقه من الجانب الشمالي يتطلع إلى رؤية نور الشمس! 
كالذي يخرق الجدار وهو في داخل البيت!
وإذا استطال السرداب وتعرَّج فقد ذهب النور البتة! كما في سراديب الأهرام!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله إليك ، ما الدليل على أن السد في الأصقاع الشماليـة ؟

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أحسن الله إليك ، ما الدليل على أن السد في الأصقاع الشماليـة ؟


راجع - غير مأمور - أقوال المفسرين والمؤرخين

----------


## أسـامة

> ###
> السد إذا كان في الأصقاع الشمالية المظلمة - وهو كذلك - فالجانب الشمالي منه لا تسطع عليه الشمس، بعكس الجانب الجنوبي!
> والذي يخرقه من الجانب الشمالي يتطلع إلى رؤية نور الشمس! 
> كالذي يخرق الجدار وهو في داخل البيت!
> وإذا استطال السرداب وتعرَّج فقد ذهب النور البتة! كما في سراديب الأهرام!


لكل قول دليل، فما دليل قولك؟ وإن كان متابعة لغيرك فما دليلهم؟
وإن كان تعليل، فلا يسعك تخطئة غيرك.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

القول بأنهم ليسوا على سطح الأرض قول وجيه؛ وإن كنت لا أرى التعبير بهذا لئلا يشتبه على أحد أنهم تحت السطح!.
ويمكن التعبير بأنهم تحت الردم بين الصدفين أو السدين -ردم يأجوج وماجوج-؛ فهذا ما قاله ذو القرنين صراحة: «*فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ ((رَدْمًا))*» ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضًا قوله تعالى: «*فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ ((يَظْهَرُوهُ*))» أي: فما لهم استطاعة، ولا قدرة على الصعود عليه لارتفاعه -كما قال السعدي-.
والله أعلم

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا بأس!
الدليل موجود من ظاهر كتاب الله، ومن أقوال المفسرين!

ولكن قبل ذلك:
ألا يستوجب المنهج العلمي أن تطالب أنت صاحبَ التفسير المبتَدع بالدليل على دعواه؟!
وبإيراد أقوال المفسِّرين وعدم الخروج عليها إلا لمسوِّغ قوي؟!
أم أن المدَّعي الذي يخطِّئ المفسِّرين لا يُطالب بالدليل؟

يقول صاحب هذا التفسير العجيب، كما ورد أعلاه:



> لأن أكثر الناس تصورت أن السد هو سد رأسي - أي - : أننا في مكان وهم في مكان ظاهر على وجه الأرض ، وبينا وبينهم سد يفصلهم عنا ! ، وهذا تصور خاطئ .
> والصحيح والذي هو أقرب للأية : { فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبًا } ، والآية :{ حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين }


هل هذه التخطئة بالرأي أم بالدليل؟

ويقول الآخر:



> هم طلبوا من ذي القرنين أن يجعل لهم سداً ؟
> فهل صنع لهم سداً؟
> الجواب : كلا
> إذاً ماذا صنع لهم ؟
> الجواب : صنع لهم (ردماً)
> ما الفرق ؟
> السد يبنى بالشكل المعروف في الذهن بشكل عمودي بقصد منع مرور الأشياء أو ان تتجاوزه كما تصنع السدود لسد وصد الماء من المرور وتذكر شكل الجدار الذي تبنيه اسرائيل و مصر لخنق غزة ...
> أما الردم : فهو بناء يغلق به فوهة أو فراغ ليمنع التسرب من خلاله ويطبق على من تحته ..


ما الدليل من المعاجم والتفاسير على هذا التفريق بين الردم والسدّ؟
وهل تكلَّف هذا المفسِّر الرجوع إلى المصادر المعتبرة وإيراد النصوص التي تشهد للتفريق؟!
لماذا لم يقل مثلاً (قال صاحب القاموس كذا وكذا)؟

----------


## عبادي سلامه

صدى الذكريات ..
موضوع حلو جدا ً. خلاني افكر هل هم موجودين في غور تحت الارض
ام انهم اختبأؤا في نفق واغلقه عليهم ذي القرنين واصبحوا تحت الارض ..
يأجوج ومأجوج موجودين على سطح الارض والدليل لك ان تعود الى الى سورة 
الكهف الايات 86 الى 97 ،.
ولكن هم موجودين في الشرق اي والسد منهم من جهة الغرب وهم ينقبونه الى 
ان يكادون ان يرون الشمس وهي في وقت الغروب ..
لك شكري تقبل مروري

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ملخص ما ذكره الشيخ " فوزي السعيد " حفظه الله تعالى ـ في محاضرة " مثلث برمودا "* 
> والذي ذكر فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس  
> *أن الحديث الشريف الذي فيه " حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس " هو فصل في المسألة .*
> *ونص الحديث : [ إن يأجوج و مأجوج ليحفرون السد كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي* *عليهم : ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا فيعيده الله أشد ما كان حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم و أراد* *الله أن يبعثهم على الناس حضروا حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم** :* *ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا إن شاء الله و استثنوا فيعودون إليه وهو كهيئته حين تركوه* *فيحفرونه ويخرجون على الناس فينشفون الماء ويتحصن الناس منهم في حصونهم فيرمون** سهامهم إلى السماء فترجع وعليها كهيئة الدم الذي اجفظ فيقولون : قهرنا أهل الأرض و**علونا أهل السماء ! فيبعث الله عليهم نغفا في أقفائهم فيقتلهم بها والذي نفسي بيده* *إن دواب الأرض لتسمن وتشكر شكرا من لحومهم ودمائهم ] صححه الألباني .*


هذا الحديث حكم عليه ابن كثير  بالنكارة وهو معارض لما جاء في الصحيحين عن [زينب بنت أبي سلمة، عن حبيبة بنت أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، عن أمها أم حبيبة، عن]  زينب بنت جحش زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -قال سفيان: أربع نسوة-قالت: استيقظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نومه. وهو محمر وجهه، وهو يقول: "لا إله إلا الله! ويل للعرب  من شر قد اقترب! فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذا". وحَلَّق. قلت: يا رسول الله، أنهلك وفينا الصالحون؟ قال: "نعم إذا كثر الخبث". ) 
ولذلك قال ابن كثير عن حديث أبي هريرة الذي احتج به فوزي السعيد (وهذا إسناده قوي، ولكن في  رفعه نكارة؛ لأن ظاهر الآية يقتضي أنهم لم يتمكنوا من ارتقائه ولا من نقبه، لإحكام بنائه وصلابته وشدته ... ولعل أبا هريرة تلقاه من كعب. فإنه كثيرًا ما كان يجالسه  ويحدثه، فحدث به أبو هريرة، فتوهم  بعض الرواة عنه أنه مرفوع، فرفعه، والله أعلم. ) 
يعني أن ظاهر الآية أنهم لا يحفرونه بل يجعله الله دكا . قال ابن كثير في تفسيره (  { فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي } أي: إذا اقترب الوعد الحق { جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ } أي: ساواه  بالأرض. تقول العرب: ناقة دكاء: إذا كان ظهرها مستويًا لا سنام لها. وقال تعالى: { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } [الأعراف: 143] أي: مساويًا للأرض ).

----------


## أسـامة

للمراجعة:
السلسلة الصحيحة ج4 ص 313-314 حديث 1735

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> هذا الحديث حكم عليه ابن كثير بالنكارة وهو معارض لما جاء في الصحيحين عن [زينب بنت أبي سلمة، عن حبيبة بنت أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، عن أمها أم حبيبة، عن] زينب بنت جحش زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -قال سفيان: أربع نسوة-قالت: استيقظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نومه. وهو محمر وجهه، وهو يقول: "لا إله إلا الله! ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب! فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذا". وحَلَّق. قلت: يا رسول الله، أنهلك وفينا الصالحون؟ قال: "نعم إذا كثر الخبث". )





> ولذلك قال ابن كثير عن حديث أبي هريرة الذي احتج به فوزي السعيد (وهذا إسناده قوي، ولكن في رفعه نكارة؛ لأن ظاهر الآية يقتضي أنهم لم يتمكنوا من ارتقائه ولا من نقبه، لإحكام بنائه وصلابته وشدته ... ولعل أبا هريرة تلقاه من كعب. فإنه كثيرًا ما كان يجالسه ويحدثه، فحدث به أبو هريرة، فتوهم بعض الرواة عنه أنه مرفوع، فرفعه، والله أعلم. ) 
> يعني أن ظاهر الآية أنهم لا يحفرونه بل يجعله الله دكا . قال ابن كثير في تفسيره ( { فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي } أي: إذا اقترب الوعد الحق { جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ } أي: ساواه بالأرض. تقول العرب: ناقة دكاء: إذا كان ظهرها مستويًا لا سنام لها. وقال تعالى: { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } [الأعراف: 143] أي: مساويًا للأرض ).


*الأخ الكريم : هذا تعليق الشيخ الألباني على الحديث الذي أشار إليه الأخ الفاضل " أسامة " :* 
*قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 313 : معلقًا على حديث " حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس "* 
*أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 197 ) و ابن ماجة ( 4080 ) و ابن حبان ( 1908 ) و الحاكم ( 4 / 488 ) و أحمد ( 2 / 510 - 511 و 511 ) من طرق عن قتادة حدثنا أبو رافع عن # أبي هريرة # مرفوعا , و قال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب , إنما نعرفه من هذا الوجه " . و قال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " . و وافقه الذهبي , و هو كما قالا . و له شاهد من حديث أبي سعيد سيأتي تخريجه برقم ( 1793 ) . و لطرفه الأخير منه شاهد في حديث الدجال الطويل من حديث النواس بن سمعان مرفوعا .* 
*أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 197 - 199 ) و غيره كما يأتي تحت الحديث ( 1780 ) . غريب الحديث : ( اجفظ ) : أي ملأها , يعني ترجع السهام عليهم حال كون الدم ممتلئا عليها في " القاموس " : الجفيظ : المقتول المنتفخ . و ( الجفظ ) : الملء و اجفاظت كاحمار و اطمأن : انتفخت . كاحمار و اطمأن : انتفخت . ( و تشكر ) : أي تمتلئ شحما , يقال : شكرت الناقة تشكر شكرا إذا سمنت و امتلأت ضرعها لبنا .*
*( تنبيه ) : أورد الحافظ ابن كثير هذا الحديث من رواية الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تحت تفسير آيات قصة ذي القرنين و بنائه السد و قوله تعالى في يأجوج و مأجوج فيه : *( فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه و ما استطاعوا له نقبا )* ثم قال عقبه : " و إسناده جيد قوي و لكن متنه في رفعه نكارة لأن ظاهر الآية يقتضي أنهم لم يتمكنوا من ارتقائه و لا من نقبه , لإحكام بنائه و صلابته و شدته "* *.* 
*قلت : نعم , و لكن الآية لا تدل من قريب و لا من بعيد أنهم لن يستطيعوا ذلك أبدا , فالآية تتحدث عن الماضي , و الحديث عن المستقبل الآتي , فلا تنافي و لا نكارة بل الحديث يتمشى تماما مع القرآن في قوله " *( حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج و مأجوج و هم من كل حدب ينسلون )* .* 
*و بعد كتابة هذا رجعت إلى القصة في كتابه البداية و النهاية " , فإذا به أجاب بنحو هذا الذي ذكرته , مع بعض ملاحظات أخرى لنا عليه يطول بنا الكلام لو أننا توجهنا لبيانها , فليرجع إليه من شاء الوقوف عليه ( 2 / 112 ) .*
*( تنبيه آخر ) : إن قول ابن كثير المتقدم في تجويد إسناد الحديث جاء عنده بعد نقله قول الترمذي المتقدم إلا أنه لم يقع فيه لفظة " حسن " , و اختلط الأمر على مختصره الشيخ الصابوني ( 2 / 437 ) فذكر عقب الحديث قول ابن كثير : " في رفعه نكارة " , و ذكر في التعليق أن الترمذي قال : " و إسناده جيد قوي " ! و إنما هذا قول ابن كثير نفسه كما رأيت , لم يستطع الشيخ أن يجمع في ذهنه أن ابن كثير يمكن أن يجمع بين تقوية الإسناد و استنكاره لمتنه . مع أن هذا شا ئع معروف عند أهل العلم , فاقتضى التنبيه , و إن كنا أثبتنا خطأه في استنكاره لمتنه كما تقدم " انتهى كلام الألباني .* 

*وهذا كلام الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية الذي أشار إليه الألباني والذي قال فيه بنحو ما قال الشيخ الألباني في أن متن الحديث ليس في رفعه نكارة :* 
*قال الحافظ ابن كثير :* 
*" ولكن الحديث الآخر أشكل من هذا، وهو ما رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده قائلا: حدثنا روح، حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة، عن قتادة، حدثنا أبو رافع، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله قال: " والذي نفس محمد بيده إن دواب الأرض لتسمن وتشكر شكرا من لحومهم ودمائهم "*
*« إن يأجوج ومأجوج ليحفرون السد كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس، قال الذي عليهم ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا فيعودون إليه كأشد ما كان، حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم وأراد الله أن يبعثهم على الناس، حفروا حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم ارجعوا فستحفرون غدا إن شاء الله ويستثني، فيعودون إليه وهو كهيئة يوم تركوه فيحفرونه ويخرجون على الناس، فيستقون المياه، وتتحصن الناس في حصونهم، فيرمون بسهامهم إلى السماء فترجع وعليها كهيئة الدم. فيقولون: قهرنا أهل الأرض وعلونا أهل السماء، فيبعث الله عليهم نغفا في أقفائهم فيقتلهم بها ». قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*ورواه أحمد أيضا عن حسن بن موسى، عن سفيان، عن قتادة به. وهكذا رواه ابن ماجه من حديث سعيد، عن قتادة، إلا أنه قال حديث أبو رافع ورواه الترمذي من حديث أبي عوانة، عن قتادة به، ثم قال: غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه.* 
*فقد أخبر في هذا الحديث أنهم كل يوم يلحسونه حتى يكادوا ينذرون شعاع الشمس من ورائه لرقته، فإن لم يكن رفع هذا الحديث محفوظا، وإنما هو مأخوذ عن كعب الأحبار، كما قاله بعضهم، فقد استرحنا من المؤنة، وإن كان محفوظا، فيكون محمولا على أن صنيعهم هذا يكون في آخر الزمان عند اقتراب خروجهم كما هو المروي عن كعب الأحبار أو يكون المراد بقوله: { وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبا } أي: نافذا منه فلا ينفي أن يلحسوه ولا ينفذوه، والله أعلم.* 
*وعلى هذا فيمكن الجمع بين هذا وبين ما في (الصحيحين) عن أبي هريرة : « فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه وعقد تسعين ».أي: فتح فتحا نافذا فيه، والله أعلم."* *انتهى كلام الحافظ ابن كثير .*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا سواء كان السد رأسي أو أفقي فلا يمكن لأحد أن ينفي وجوده بدعوى أن الأقمار الصناعية صورت كل شيء لأن هذه فكرة ساذجة جدا ، فإن سلاسل الجبال بالصين والتبت وأحراش إفريقيا فيها أقوام وقبائل كاملة تعيش لا يعلم أحد عنهم أي شيء ولا يمكن تصويرهم بالأقمار ، ولا يمكن أيضا للرحلات الاستكشافية أن تصل لهم للمشقة الشديدة جدا والأخطار التي تحيط بهذه الأماكن ، وهذا معروف وأجزم أنه لا يوجد من أهل العلم الدنيوي منهم من يجزم أنه حصر مخلوقات البر أو البحر ورغم التقدم العلمي الهائل الذي يزعمونه ، وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا

ثانيا الشيخ فوزي السعيد لم يجزم بأن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا فوق سطح الأرض ، بل قال إن هذا احتمال وكل غرضه الرد على نفاة وجود هؤلاء ، فهو يفرض احتمالات ولم أر في كلامه جزم .

ثالثا الجزم بأي شيء في قصص سورة الكهف مادام لم يرد عليه نص قاطع ومادام ليس قولا من أقوال السلف يظل مجرد احتمال ، فهل قال أحد السلف في تفسير الحديث أن هؤلاء القوم ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر؟ ربما كان القصد من كلمة سطح الأرض الظاهر : منطقة مبسوطة ومكشوفة ، لكن القول أنهم في كهف أو أن السد كالسقف بصيغة جزم هذا يحتاج لدليل 

خصوصا أن نص الآية ليس فيها ما يدل على ذلك 

وهاكم بعض تفاسير الآية:
تفسير ابن كثير:
آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا

" أَجْعَل بَيْنكُمْ وَبَيْنهمْ رَدْمًا آتُونِي زُبُر الْحَدِيد " وَالزُّبُر جَمْع زُبْرَة وَهِيَ الْقِطْعَة مِنْهُ قَالَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَمُجَاهِد وَقَتَادَة وَهِيَ كَاللَّبِنَةِ يُقَال كُلّ لَبِنَة زِنَة قِنْطَار بِالدِّمَشْقِيّ  ِ أَوْ تَزِيد عَلَيْهِ " حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ " أَيْ وَضَعَ بَعْضه عَلَى بَعْض مِنْ الْأَسَاس حَتَّى إِذَا حَاذَى بِهِ رُءُوس الْجَبَلَيْنِ طُولًا وَعَرْضًا وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مِسَاحَة عَرْضه وَطُوله عَلَى أَقْوَال " قَالَ اُنْفُخُوا " أَيْ أَجَّجَ عَلَيْهِ النَّار حَتَّى صَارَ كُلّه نَارًا " قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَمُجَاهِد وَعِكْرِمَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَقَتَادَة وَالسُّدِّيّ هُوَ النُّحَاس زَادَ بَعْضهمْ الْمُذَاب وَيَسْتَشْهِد بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْن الْقِطْر " وَلِهَذَا يُشَبَّه بِالْبَرَدِ الْمُحَبَّر قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر بْن يَزِيد حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة قَالَ : ذُكِرَ لَنَا أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ يَا رَسُول اللَّه قَدْ رَأَيْت سَدّ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج قَالَ " اِنْعَتْهُ لِي " قَالَ كَالْبَرَدِ الْمُحَبَّر طَرِيقَة سَوْدَاء وَطَرِيقَة حَمْرَاء قَالَ " قَدْ رَأَيْته " هَذَا حَدِيث مُرْسَل . وَقَدْ بَعَثَ الْخَلِيفَة الْوَاثِق فِي دَوْلَته بَعْض أُمَرَائِهِ وَجَهَّزَ مَعَهُ جَيْشًا سَرِيَّة لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَى السَّدّ وَيُعَايِنُوهُ وَيَنْعَتُوهُ لَهُ إِذَا رَجَعُوا فَتَوَصَّلُوا مِنْ بِلَاد إِلَى بِلَاد وَمِنْ مَلِك إِلَى مَلِك حَتَّى وَصَلُوا إِلَيْهِ وَرَأَوْا بِنَاءَهُ مِنْ الْحَدِيد وَمِنْ النُّحَاس وَذَكَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْا فِيهِ بَابًا عَظِيمًا وَعَلَيْهِ أَقْفَال عَظِيمَة وَرَأَوْا بَقِيَّة اللَّبِن وَالْعَمَل فِي بُرْج هُنَاكَ وَأَنَّ عِنْده حَرَسًا مِنْ الْمُلُوك الْمُتَاخِمَة لَهُ وَأَنَّهُ عَالٍ مُنِيف شَاهِق لَا يُسْتَطَاع وَلَا مَا حَوْله مِنْ الْجِبَال ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا إِلَى بِلَادهمْ وَكَانَتْ غَيْبَتهمْ أَكْثَر مِنْ سَنَتَيْنِ وَشَاهَدُوا أَهْوَالًا وَعَجَائِب ثُمَّ قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى .
فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا

يَقُول تَعَالَى مُخْبِرًا عَنْ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج أَنَّهُمْ مَا قَدَرُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَصْعَدُوا مِنْ فَوْق هَذَا السَّدّ وَلَا قَدَرُوا عَلَى نَقْبه مِنْ أَسْفَله وَلَمَّا كَانَ الظُّهُور عَلَيْهِ أَسْهَل مِنْ نَقْبه قَابَلَ كُلًّا بِمَا يُنَاسِبهُ فَقَالَ " فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا " وَهَذَا دَلِيل عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَى نَقْبه وَلَا عَلَى شَيْء مِنْهُ . فَأَمَّا الْحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا رَوْح حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو رَافِع عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنَّ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج لَيَحْفِرُونَ السَّدّ كُلّ يَوْم حَتَّى إِذَا كَادُوا يَرَوْنَ شُعَاع الشَّمْس قَالَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمْ اِرْجِعُوا فَسَتَحْفِرُونَ  هُ غَدًا فَيَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ كَأَشَدّ مَا كَانَ حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَتْ مُدَّتهمْ وَأَرَادَ اللَّه أَنْ يَبْعَثهُمْ عَلَى النَّاس حَفَرُوا حَتَّى إِذَا كَادُوا يَرَوْنَ شُعَاع الشَّمْس قَالَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمْ اِرْجِعُوا فَسَتَحْفِرُونَ  هُ غَدًا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه فَيَسْتَثْنِي فَيَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ كَهَيْئَتِهِ حِين تَرَكُوهُ فَيَحْفِرُونَهُ وَيَخْرُجُونَ عَلَى النَّاس فَيُنَشِّفُونَ الْمِيَاه وَيَتَحَصَّن النَّاس مِنْهُمْ فِي حُصُونهمْ فَيَرْمُونَ بِسِهَامِهِمْ إِلَى السَّمَاء فَتَرْجِع وَعَلَيْهَا كَهَيْئَةِ الدَّم فَيَقُولُونَ قَهَرْنَا أَهْل الْأَرْض وَعَلَوْنَا أَهْل السَّمَاء فَيَبْعَث اللَّه عَلَيْهِمْ نَغَفًا فِي رِقَابهمْ فَيَقْتُلهُمْ بِهَا قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " وَاَلَّذِي نَفْس مُحَمَّد بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ دَوَابّ الْأَرْض لَتَسْمَن وَتَشْكَر شَكَرًا مِنْ لُحُومهمْ وَدِمَائِهِمْ " وَرَوَاهُ أَحْمَد أَيْضًا عَنْ حَسَن هُوَ اِبْن مُوسَى الْأَشْهَب عَنْ سُفْيَان عَنْ قَتَادَة بِهِ وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن مَاجَهْ عَنْ أَزْهَر بْن مَرْوَان عَنْ عَبْد الْأَعْلَى عَنْ سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة قَالَ حَدَّثَ أَبُو رَافِع وَأَخْرَجَهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي عَوَانَة عَنْ قَتَادَة ثُمَّ قَالَ غَرِيب لَا يُعْرَف إِلَّا مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْه وَإِسْنَاده جَيِّد قَوِيّ وَلَكِنَّ مَتْنه فِي رَفْعه نَكَارَة لِأَنَّ ظَاهِر الْآيَة يَقْتَضِي أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَتَمَكَّنُوا مِنْ اِرْتِقَائِهِ وَلَا مِنْ نَقْبه لِإِحْكَامِ بِنَائِهِ وَصَلَابَته وَشِدَّته وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ كَعْب الْأَحْبَار أَنَّهُمْ قَبْل خُرُوجهمْ يَأْتُونَهُ فَيَلْحَسُونَهُ حَتَّى لَا يَبْقَى مِنْهُ إِلَّا الْقَلِيل فَيَقُولُونَ غَدًا نَفْتَحهُ فَيَأْتُونَ مِنْ الْغَد وَقَدْ عَادَ كَمَا كَانَ فَيَلْحَسُونَهُ حَتَّى لَا يَبْقَى مِنْهُ إِلَّا الْقَلِيل فَيَقُولُونَ كَذَلِكَ فَيُصْبِحُونَ وَهُوَ كَمَا كَانَ فَيَلْحَسُونَهُ وَيَقُولُونَ غَدًا نَفْتَحهُ وَيُلْهَمُونَ أَنْ يَقُولُوا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه فَيُصْبِحُونَ وَهُوَ كَمَا فَارَقُوهُ فَيَفْتَحُونَهُ وَهَذَا مُتَّجَه وَلَعَلَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَة تَلَقَّاهُ مِنْ كَعْب فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ كَثِيرًا مَا كَانَ يُجَالِسهُ وَيُحَدِّثهُ فَحَدَّثَ بِهِ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة فَتَوَهَّمَ بَعْض الرُّوَاة عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ مَرْفُوع فَرَفَعَهُ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَيُؤَيِّد مَا قُلْنَاهُ مِنْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَتَمَكَّنُوا مِنْ نَقْبه وَلَا نَقْب شَيْء مِنْهُ وَمِنْ نَكَارَة هَذَا الْمَرْفُوع قَوْل الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَان عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ زَيْنَب بِنْت أَبِي سَلَمَة عَنْ حَبِيبَة بِنْت أُمّ حَبِيبَة بِنْت أَبِي سُفْيَان عَنْ أُمّهَا أُمّ حَبِيبَة عَنْ زَيْنَب بِنْت جَحْش زَوْج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ سُفْيَان أَرْبَع نِسْوَة - قَالَتْ : اِسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ نَوْمه وَهُوَ مُحْمَرّ وَجْهه وَهُوَ يَقُول " لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه وَيْل لِلْعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرّ قَدْ اِقْتَرَبَ فُتِحَ الْيَوْم مِنْ رَدْم يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج مِثْل هَذَا " وَحَلَّقَ قُلْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ ؟ قَالَ : " نَعَمْ إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبِيث " هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح اِتَّفَقَ الْبُخَارِيّ وَمُسْلِم عَلَى إِخْرَاجه مِنْ حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ وَلَكِنْ سَقَطَ فِي رِوَايَة الْبُخَارِيّ ذِكْر حَبِيبَة وَأَثْبَتَهَا مُسْلِم وَفِيهِ أَشْيَاء عَزِيزَة نَادِرَة قَلِيلَة الْوُقُوع فِي صِنَاعَة الْإِسْنَاد مِنْهَا رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُرْوَة وَهُمَا تَابِعِيَّانِ وَمِنْهَا اِجْتِمَاع أَرْبَع نِسْوَة فِي سَنَده كُلّهنَّ يَرْوِي بَعْضهنَّ عَنْ بَعْض ثُمَّ كُلّ مِنْهُنَّ صَحَابِيَّة ثُمَّ ثِنْتَانِ رَبِيبَتَانِ وَثِنْتَانِ زَوْجَتَانِ وَقَدْ رُوِيَ نَحْو هَذَا عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة أَيْضًا فَقَالَ الْبَزَّار حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن مَرْزُوق حَدَّثَنَا مُؤَمِّل بْن إِسْمَاعِيل حَدَّثَنَا وَهْب عَنْ اِبْن طَاوُس عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " فُتِحَ الْيَوْم مِنْ رَدْم يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج مِثْل هَذَا " وَعَقَدَ التِّسْعِينَ وَأَخْرَجَهُ الْبُخَارِيّ وَمُسْلِم مِنْ حَدِيث وَهْب بِهِ ." اهـ


تفسير الطبري:
حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ

وَقَوْله : { حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ } يَقُول عَزَّ ذِكْره : فَآتَوْهُ زُبَر الْحَدِيد , فَجَعَلَهَا بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْن الْجَبَلَيْنِ بِمَا جَعَلَ بَيْنهمَا مِنْ زُبَر الْحَدِيد , وَيُقَال : سَوَّى . وَالصَّدَفَانِ : مَا بَيْن نَاحِيَتِي الْجَبَلَيْنِ وَرُءُوسهمَا ; وَمِنْهُ قَوْله الرَّاجِز : قَدْ أَخَذَتْ مَا بَيْن عَرْض الصُّدُفَيْنِ نَاحِيَتَيْهَا وَأَعَالِي الرُّكْنَيْنِ وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 17599 - حَدَّثَنِي عَلِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد اللَّه , قَالَ : ثني مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ عَلِيّ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله { بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ } يَقُول : بَيْن الْجَبَلَيْنِ . * - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد , بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , قَالَ : ثني عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : { حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْن السَّدَّيْنِ } قَالَ : هُوَ سَدّ كَانَ بَيْن صَدَفَيْنِ , وَالصَّدَفَانِ : الْجَبَلَانِ . 17600 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى " ح " ; وَحَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : ثنا وَرْقَاء , جَمِيعًا عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَوْله : { الصَّدَفَيْنِ } رُءُوس الْجَبَلَيْنِ . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , مِثْله . 17601 - حَدَّثَنَا عَنْ الْحُسَيْن بْن الْفَرَج , قَالَ : سَمِعْت أَبَا مُعَاذ يَقُول : ثنا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول فِي قَوْله : { بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ } يَعْنِي الْجَبَلَيْنِ , وَهُمَا مِنْ قِبَل أَرْمِينِيَّة وَأَذْرَبِيجَان . 17602 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة { حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ } وَهُمَا الْجَبَلَانِ . 17603 - حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن يُوسُف , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا هُشَيْم , عَنْ مُغِيرَة , عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم أَنَّهُ قَرَأَهَا : { بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ } مَنْصُوبَة الصَّاد وَالدَّال , وَقَالَ : بَيْن الْجَبَلَيْنِ . وَلِلْعَرَبِ فِي الصَّدَفَيْنِ : لُغَات ثَلَاث , وَقَدْ قَرَأَ بِكُلِّ وَاحِدَة مِنْهَا جَمَاعَة مِنْ الْقُرَّاء : الْفَتْح فِي الصَّاد وَالدَّال , وَذَلِكَ قِرَاءَة عَامَّة قُرَّاء أَهْل الْمَدِينَة وَالْكُوفَة . وَالضَّمّ فِيهِمَا , وَهِيَ قِرَاءَة أَهْل الْبَصْرَة . وَالضَّمّ فِي الصَّاد وَتَسْكِين الدَّال , وَذَلِكَ قِرَاءَة بَعْض أَهْل مَكَّة وَالْكُوفَة . وَالْفَتْح فِي الصَّاد وَالدَّال أَشْهَر هَذِهِ اللُّغَات , وَالْقِرَاءَة بِهَا أَعْجَب إِلَيَّ , وَإِنْ كُنْت مُسْتَجِيزًا الْقِرَاءَة بِجَمِيعِهَا , لِاتِّفَاقِ مَعَانِيهَا . وَإِنَّمَا اِخْتَرْت الْفَتْح فِيهِمَا لِمَا ذَكَرْت مِنْ الْعِلَّة .

*ق**َالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آتُونِي*

وَقَوْله : { قَالَ اُنْفُخُوا } يَقُول عَزَّ ذِكْره , قَالَ لِلْفَعَلَةِ : اُنْفُخُوا النَّار عَلَى هَذِهِ الزُّبُر مِنْ الْحَدِيد . وَقَوْله : { حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا } وَفِي الْكَلَام مَتْرُوك , وَهُوَ فَنَفَخُوا , حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَ مَا بَيْن الصَّدَفَيْنِ مِنْ الْحَدِيد نَارًا { قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } فَاخْتَلَفَتْ الْقُرَّاء فِي قِرَاءَة ذَلِكَ , فَقَرَأَتْهُ عَامَّة قُرَّاء الْمَدِينَة وَالْبَصْرَة , وَبَعْض أَهْل الْكُوفَة : { قَالَ آتُونِي } بِمَدِّ الْأَلِف مِنْ { آتُونِي } بِمَعْنَى : أَعْطُونِي قِطْرًا أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ . وَقَرَأَهُ بَعْض قُرَّاء الْكُوفَة , قَالَ : " اِئْتُونِي " بِوَصْلِ الْأَلِف , بِمَعْنَى : جِيئُونِي قِطْرًا أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ , كَمَا عَلَيْهِ : أَخَذْت الْخِطَام , وَأَخَذْت بِالْخِطَامِ , وَجِئْتُك زَيْدًا , وَجِئْتُك بِزَيْدٍ . وَقَدْ يَتَوَجَّه مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ إِذَا قُرِئَ كَذَلِكَ إِلَى مَعْنَى أَعْطُونِي , فَيَكُون كَأَنَّ قَارِئَهُ أَرَادَ مَدَّ الْأَلِف مِنْ آتُونِي , فَتَرَكَ الْهَمْزَة الْأُولَى مِنْ آتُونِي , وَإِذَا سَقَطَتْ الْأُولَى هَمَزَ الثَّانِيَة .
*أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا*

وَقَوْله : { أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } يَقُول : أَصُبّ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا , وَالْقِطْر : النُّحَاس . وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 17604 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثَنْي أَبِي , قَالَ : ثني عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله { أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } قَالَ : الْقِطْر : النُّحَاس . 17605 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى ; وَحَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : ثنا وَرْقَاء , جَمِيعًا عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , مِثْله . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد مِثْله . 17606 - حَدَّثَنَا عَنْ الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : سَمِعْت أَبَا مُعَاذ يَقُول : ثنا عُبَيْد , قَالَ : سَمِعْت الضَّحَّاك يَقُول فِي قَوْله : { أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } : يَعْنِي النُّحَاس . 17607 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة { أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } أَيْ النُّحَاس لِيَلْزَمهُ بِهِ . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا } قَالَ : نُحَاسًا . وَكَانَ بَعْض أَهْل الْعِلْم بِكَلَامِ الْعَرَب مِنْ أَهْل الْبَصْرَة يَقُول : الْقِطْر : الْحَدِيد الْمُذَاب , وَيُسْتَشْهَد لِقَوْلِهِ ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِ الشَّاعِر : حُسَامًا كَلَوْنِ الْمِلْح صَافٍ حَدِيده جَزَّارًا مِنْ أَقْطَار الْحَدِيد الْمُنَعَّتِ

فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا

وَقَوْله : { فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } يَقُول عَزَّ ذِكْره : فَمَا اِسْطَاعَ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج أَنْ يَعْلُوَا الرَّدْم الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ ذُو الْقَرْنَيْنِ حَاجِزًا بَيْنهمْ , وَبَيْن مِنْ دُونهمْ مِنْ النَّاس , فَيَصِيرُوا فَوْقه وَيَنْزِلُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى النَّاس . يُقَال مِنْهُ : ظَهَرَ فُلَان فَوْق الْبَيْت : إِذَا عَلَاهُ ; وَمِنْهُ قَوْل النَّاس : ظَهَرَ فُلَان عَلَى فُلَان : إِذَا قَهَرَهُ وَعَلَاهُ . { وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا } يَقُول : وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ يَنْقُبُوهُ مِنْ أَسْفَله . وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 17608 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } مِنْ قَوْله : { وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَا نَقْبًا } : أَيْ مِنْ أَسْفَله . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } قَالَ : مَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا أَنْ يَنْزِعُوهُ . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو سُفْيَان , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة { فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } قَالَ : أَنْ يَرْتَقُوهُ { وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا } 17609 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثَنَى حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , { فَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } قَالَ : أَنْ يَرْتَقُوهُ { وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا } * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج { فَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ } قَالَ : يَعْلُوهُ { وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا } : أَيْ يَنْقُبُوهُ مِنْ أَسْفَله . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة فِي وَجْه حَذْف التَّاء مِنْ قَوْله : { فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا } فَقَالَ بَعْض نَحْوِيِّي الْبَصْرَة : فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ لُغَة الْعَرَب أَنْ تَقُول : اِسْطَاعَ يَسْطِيع , يُرِيدُونَ بِهَا : اِسْتَطَاعَ يَسْتَطِيع , وَلَكِنْ حَذَفُوا التَّاء إِذَا جُمِعَتْ مَعَ الطَّاء وَمَخْرَجهمَا وَاحِد . قَالَ : وَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : اِسْتَاع , فَحَذَفَ الطَّاء لِذَلِكَ . وَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : أَسْطَاعَ يَسْطِيع , فَجَعَلَهَا مِنْ الْقَطْع كَأَنَّهَا أَطَاعَ يُطِيع , فَجَعَلَ السِّين عِوَضًا مِنْ إِسْكَان الْوَاو . وَقَالَ بَعْض نَحْوِيِّي الْكُوفَة : هَذَا حَرْف اُسْتُعْمِلَ فَكَثُرَ حَتَّى حُذِفَ "اهــ

تفسير القرطبي:
حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى

يَعْنِي الْبِنَاء فَحُذِفَ لِقُوَّةِ الْكَلَام عَلَيْهِ .
*بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ*

قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة : هُمَا جَانِبَا الْجَبَل , وَسُمِّيَا بِذَلِكَ لِتَصَادُفِهِمَ  ا أَيْ لِتَلَاقِيهِمَا . وَقَالَهُ الزُّهْرِيّ وَابْن عَبَّاس ; ( كَأَنَّهُ يُعْرِض عَنْ الْآخَر ) مِنْ الصُّدُوف ; قَالَ الشَّاعِر : كِلَا الصَّدَفَيْنِ يَنْفُذهُ سَنَاهَا تَوَقَّدَ مِثْل مِصْبَاح الظَّلَام وَيُقَال لِلْبِنَاءِ الْمُرْتَفِع صَدَف تَشْبِيه بِجَانِبِ الْجَبَل . وَفِي الْحَدِيث : كَانَ إِذَا مَرَّ بِصَدَفٍ مَائِل أَسْرَعَ الْمَشْي . قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْد : الصَّدَف وَالْهَدَف كُلّ بِنَاء عَظِيم مُرْتَفِع . اِبْن عَطِيَّة : الصَّدَفَانِ الْجَبَلَانِ الْمُتَنَاوِحَا  نِ وَلَا يُقَال لِلْوَاحِدِ صَدَف , وَإِنَّمَا يُقَال صَدَفَانِ لِلِاثْنَيْنِ ; لِأَنَّ أَحَدهمَا يُصَادِف الْآخَر . وَقَرَأَ نَافِع وَحَمْزَة وَالْكِسَائِيّ " الصَّدَفَيْنِ " بِفَتْحِ الصَّاد وَشَدّهَا وَفَتْح الدَّال , وَهِيَ قِرَاءَة عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه تَعَالَى عَنْهُ وَعُمَر بْن عَبْد الْعَزِيز , وَهِيَ اِخْتِيَار أَبِي عُبَيْدَة لِأَنَّهَا أَشْهَر اللُّغَات . وَقَرَأَ اِبْن كَثِير وَابْن عَامِر وَأَبُو عَمْرو " الصُّدُفَيْنِ " بِضَمِّ الصَّاد وَالدَّال وَقَرَأَ عَاصِم فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي بَكْر " الصُّدْفَيْنِ " بِضَمِّ الصَّاد وَسُكُون الدَّال , نَحْو الْجُرْف وَالْجُرُف فَهُوَ تَخْفِيف . وَقَرَأَ اِبْن الْمَاجِشُون بِفَتْحِ الصَّاد وَضَمّ الدَّال . وَقَرَأَ قَتَادَة " بَيْن الصَّدْفَيْنِ " بِفَتْحِ الصَّاد وَسُكُون الدَّال , وَكُلّ ذَلِكَ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِد وَهُمَا الْجَبَلَانِ الْمُتَنَاوِحَا  نِ .
*ق**َالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا*

" قَالَ اُنْفُخُوا " أَيْ عَلَى زُبَر الْحَدِيد بِالْأَكْيَارِ , وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَأْمُر بِوَضْعِ طَاقَة مِنْ الزُّبَر وَالْحِجَارَة , ثُمَّ يُوقَد عَلَيْهَا الْحَطَب وَالْفَحْم بِالْمَنَافِخِ حَتَّى تُحْمَى , وَالْحَدِيد إِذَا أُوقِدَ عَلَيْهِ صَارَ كَالنَّارِ , فَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا " ثُمَّ يُؤْتَى بِالنُّحَاسِ الْمُذَاب أَوْ بِالرَّصَاصِ أَوْ بِالْحَدِيدِ بِحَسَبِ الْخِلَاف فِي الْقِطْر , فَيُفْرِغهُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الطَّاقَة الْمُنَضَّدَة , فَإِذَا اِلْتَأَمَ وَاشْتَدَّ وَلَصِقَ الْبَعْض بِالْبَعْضِ اِسْتَأْنَفَ وَضْع طَاقَة أُخْرَى , إِلَى أَنْ اِسْتَوَى الْعَمَل فَصَارَ جَبَلًا صَلْدًا . قَالَ قَتَادَة : هُوَ كَالْبُرْدِ الْمُحَبَّر , طَرِيقَة سَوْدَاء , وَطَرِيقَة حَمْرَاء . وَيُرْوَى أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : جَاءَهُ رَجُل فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنِّي رَأَيْت سَدّ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج , قَالَ : ( كَيْفَ رَأَيْته ) قَالَ : رَأَيْته كَالْبُرْدِ الْمُحَبَّر , طَرِيقَة صَفْرَاء , وَطَرِيقَة حَمْرَاء , وَطَرِيقَة سَوْدَاء , فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( قَدْ رَأَيْته ) . وَمَعْنَى " حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا " أَيْ كَالنَّارِ .
*قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا*

أَيْ أَعْطُونِي قِطْرًا أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ , عَلَى التَّقْدِيم وَالتَّأْخِير . وَمَنْ قَرَأَ " اِئْتُونِي " فَالْمَعْنَى عِنْده تَعَالَوْا أُفْرِغ عَلَيْهِ نُحَاسًا . وَالْقَطْر عِنْد أَكْثَر الْمُفَسِّرِينَ النُّحَاس الْمُذَاب , وَأَصْله مِنْ الْقَطْر ; لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا أُذِيبَ قَطَّرَ كَمَا يُقَطِّر الْمَاء وَقَالَتْ فِرْقَة : الْقَطْر الْحَدِيد الْمُذَاب . وَقَالَتْ فِرْقَة مِنْهُمْ اِبْن الْأَنْبَارِيّ : الرَّصَاص الْمُذَاب . وَهُوَ مُشْتَقّ مِنْ قَطَرَ يَقْطُرُ قَطْرًا . وَمِنْهُ " وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْن الْقِطْر " .

فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ

أَيْ مَا اِسْتَطَاعَ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج أَنْ يَعْلُوهُ وَيَصْعَدُوا فِيهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ أَمْلَس مُسْتَوٍ مَعَ الْجَبَل وَالْجَبَل عَالٍ لَا يُرَام . وَارْتِفَاع السَّدّ مِائَتَا ذِرَاع وَخَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا . وَرُوِيَ : فِي طُوله مَا بَيْن طَرَفَيْ الْجَبَلَيْنِ مِائَة فَرْسَخ , وَفِي عَرْضه خَمْسُونَ فَرْسَخ ; قَالَهُ وَهْب بْن مُنَبِّه .
*وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا*

لِبُعْدِ عَرْضه وَقُوَّته . وَرُوِيَ فِي الصَّحِيح عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( فُتِحَ الْيَوْم مِنْ رَدْم يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج مِثْل هَذِهِ ) وَعَقَدَ وَهْب بْن مُنَبِّه بِيَدِهِ تِسْعِينَ وَفِي رِوَايَة - وَحَلَّقَ بِإِصْبَعِهِ الْإِبْهَام وَاَلَّتِي تَلِيهَا . .. ) وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيث . وَذَكَرَ يَحْيَى بْن سَلَّام عَنْ سَعْد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَبِي رَافِع عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( إِنَّ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج يَخْرِقُونَ السَّدّ كُلّ يَوْم حَتَّى إِذَا كَادُوا يَرَوْنَ شُعَاع الشَّمْس قَالَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمْ اِرْجِعُوا فَسَتَخْرِقُونَ  هُ غَدًا فَيُعِيدهُ اللَّه كَأَشَدّ مَا كَانَ حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَتْ مُدَّتهمْ وَأَرَادَ اللَّه أَنْ يَبْعَثهُمْ عَلَى النَّاس حَفَرُوا حَتَّى إِذَا كَادُوا يَرَوْنَ شُعَاع الشَّمْس قَالَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمْ اِرْجِعُوا فَسَتَحْفِرُونَ  هُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه فَيَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ كَهَيْئَتِهِ حِين تَرَكُوهُ فَيَخْرِقُونَهُ وَيَخْرُجُونَ عَلَى النَّاس . .. ) الْحَدِيث وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ . قَوْله تَعَالَى : " فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا " بِتَخْفِيفِ الطَّاء عَلَى قِرَاءَة الْجُمْهُور . وَقِيلَ : هِيَ لُغَة بِمَعْنَى اِسْتَطَاعُوا . وَقِيلَ : بَلْ اِسْتَطَاعُوا بِعَيْنِهِ كَثُرَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب حَتَّى حَذَفَ بَعْضهمْ مِنْهُ التَّاء فَقَالُوا : اِسْطَاعُوا . وَحَذَفَ بَعْضهمْ مِنْهُ الطَّاء فَقَالَ اسْتَاع يَسْتِيع بِمَعْنَى اِسْتَطَاعَ يَسْتَطِيع , وَهِيَ لُغَة مَشْهُورَة . وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَة وَحْده " فَمَا اِسْطَاعُوا " بِتَشْدِيدِ الطَّاء كَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ اِسْتَطَاعُوا , ثُمَّ أَدْغَمَ التَّاء فِي الطَّاء فَشَدَّدَهَا , وَهِيَ قِرَاءَة ضَعِيفَة الْوَجْه ; قَالَ أَبُو عَلِيّ : هِيَ غَيْر جَائِزَة . وَقَرَأَ الْأَعْمَش " فَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اِسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا " بِالتَّاءِ فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ ." اهــ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوجه ما اعتمد عليه من قال بأفقية الردم المبني على يأجوج ومأجوج قوله في الحديث: "حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا في نظري ليس يقوى على إضعاف المعنى المتبادر مما يظهر في الآية، من كون بنائه بين الصَّدفين، إذ معناه أنه رأسي بينهما.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا أنَّهم كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس فلا لزم من هذا عدم رؤيتهم الشمس إلا بعد فتح هذا الردم، بل المقصود حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس من ورائه، كما لو وقف الرجل أمام جدار رأسي والشمس طالعة فإذا وقف بحذاء ذاك الجدار لم يكد يرى الشمس إذا كانت في الجهة المقابلة له، وهو جهة الغروب؛ لأنَّهم يتركون إتمامه ليوم غدٍ، وفي إحدى الألفاظ: "حتى إذا أصبحوا".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأحاديث الفتن العامة تدل على كون غالبها وأكبرها من جهة المشرق، فإن كان هؤلاء القوم من ثم فيصح هذا التوجيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله أعلم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والاستدلال أوالاعتماد على مسألة الأقمار الصناعيَّة وعدم كشفها للسد قول منكرٌ غريبٌ! إذ مثله يقال عن جزيرة الدجال وعرش الشيطان.. الخ!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ###
> السد إذا كان في الأصقاع الشمالية المظلمة - وهو كذلك - فالجانب الشمالي منه لا تسطع عليه الشمس، بعكس الجانب الجنوبي!
> والذي يخرقه من الجانب الشمالي يتطلع إلى رؤية نور الشمس! 
> كالذي يخرق الجدار وهو في داخل البيت!
> وإذا استطال السرداب وتعرَّج فقد ذهب النور البتة! كما في سراديب الأهرام!


 ###
الشيخ يتكلم من منطلق أن أهل الإلحاد عندما يبثون الشبهات في عوام المسلمين بقولهم : 
أنه ما في مكان على الكرة الأرضية إلا وتم تصويره سواء بالطائرات أو الأقماء الصناعية والتجسسية ، بل يستطيع أي أحد وهو جالس في بيته معرفة كل شىء على الكرة الارضية من خلال برامج مثل (( الجوجل إيرث )) وغيرهم ، فما بالك بالدول والمؤسسات !!، فأين هم شعوب يأجوج ومأجوج التي هى أضعاف سكان العالم !
واكثر العوام لم تدرس توحيد ولا عقيدة ولا أصول ، وليسوا مثلك في العلم ومنهم من في قلبه الشبهات أصلا !!
وفكرة أن كل شىء على الكرة الأرضية مصور إن لم تكن تعترف أنت بها ، فهناك ملايين من الناس يعترفون بأن كل شىء على الأرض مصور !!
فالشيخ قام بالإجتهاد في هذه المسألة وقال ما رأه موافق للسنة ، ولم يتكلف .
بل لو تأملت في كلام الفريقين لعلمت أنك أنت المتكلف !! 
ماذا قلنا نحن ؟
قلنا : أن يأجوج ومأجوج ليسوا على سطح الأرض (( الظاهر )) للشمس ، وهذا بنص الحديث الذي فيه : (( حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس )) ، إذن هم لا يرون شعاع الشمس بنص الحديث ، وهذه واضحة جدًا لا تحتاج لتفسيـر !
ونحن لم نتكلف ونقول أن مكان السد في أرض كذا وكذا !! 
مثل ما صرحت به وقلت أن مكانه في الأصقاع الشمالية !! قد سالتك ما الدليل على ذلك قلت لي راجع التفاسيـر !! 
وكلام الشيخ هو الموافق للمنقول والمعقول .
والكلام الموجود في بعض التفاسير هو المخالف للمنقول والمعقول ، فلا يقال أن مكان السد بين أذريبجان وأرمينية !! 
ولا يقال أنه في أرض كذا وكذا ، لأن هذا رجم بالغيب .
نحن نقف على ما ثبت بالدليل ، والحمد لله رب العالمين وجدنا المعقول موافق للدليل !!
أنت الذي أثبت المكان وليس معك دليل !! 
وأنكرت على مخالفك الذي معه دليل !! 
وكلامك مخالف للمعقول الذي اتفق عليه العقلاء .
وكلام مخالفك موافق للمعقول .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> *وفكرة أن كل شىء على الكرة الأرضية مصور إن لم تكن تعترف أنت بها ، فهناك ملايين من الناس يعترفون بأن كل شىء على الأرض مصور !!**فالشيخ قام بالإجتهاد في هذه المسألة وقال ما رأه موافق للسنة ، ولم يتكلف .*



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. هذاالكلام غلطٌ من العامة ينبغي توجيهه بما يناسب النصوص لا بما يبطل معانيها الظاهرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولاً.. أمور المغيَّبات لا تقاس على المشاهدات. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد أخبرنا تميم بن أوس أنه ركب البحر من جهة المشرق ثم رأى جزيرة الدجال! فهل يكشف (جوجل إيرث) ذلك بتصويره، أو نتأوله أيضًا بناء على عدم تصديق الناس بوجود جزيرة فيها ما ذكر. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكون العامة والدهماء لا يقنعون بمثل هذه المسلمات عندنا فلا يسوغ تأويل ما جاء في النص الظاهر في كتاب الله بمثل هذا التأويل المبني على لفظٍ محتملٍ لما ذكره الشيخ أوبما ذكره الإخوة من عدم نفي رؤيتهم للشمس مطلقًا، بل رؤيتهم إياها من خلف السد. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  (وآمل من الإخوة كلهم الهدوء في الحوار).

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> والاستدلال أوالاعتماد على مسألة الأقمار الصناعيَّة وعدم كشفها للسد قول منكرٌ غريبٌ! إذ مثله يقال عن جزيرة الدجال وعرش الشيطان.. الخ!


بارك الله فيك؛ كلامك ذهب، سؤال: هل يصح أن نقول: إنَّ اللهَ صرف "التكنولوجيين"  ، عن ذلك أقصد رؤية السّدِّ، موجهين هذا الدليل الحسيَّ -الأقمار الصناعيّة والصّورَ الجويّة- التي لا تتركُ صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وتلتقطها، سواء على ظاهر الأرض أو باطنها؟ ولماذا؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

> وقد أخبرنا تميم بن أوس أنه ركب البحر من جهة المشرق ثم رأى جزيرة الدجال! فهل يكشف (جوجل إيرث) ذلك بتصويره، أو نتأوله أيضًا بناء على عدم تصديق الناس بوجود جزيرة فيها ما ذكر.


يُمكننا القول إن جزيرة الدجال قد صُوّرت واكتشفت ، من بين ما تم تصويره واكتشافه من الجزر المهجورة .. 

فكون ذلك قد حصل (أي : اكتشاف المكان) ، لا يعني أنهم اكتشفوا الدجال نفسه .. أو اكتشفوا الجساسة !

الملاّ عمر موجود في أفغانستان ، فهل تم اكتشافه بالأقمار الاصطناعية على مدى عشر سنوات ؟ (ابتسامة) .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> يُمكننا القول إن جزيرة الدجال قد صُوّرت واكتشفت ، من بين ما تم تصويره واكتشافه من الجزر المهجورة .. 
> فكون ذلك قد حصل (أي : اكتشاف المكان) ، لا يعني أنهم اكتشفوا الدجال نفسه .. أو اكتشفوا الجساسة !


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما الدليل على هذا؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وقد أخبرنا تميم بن أوس أنه ركب البحر من جهة المشرق ثم رأى جزيرة الدجال! فهل يكشف (جوجل إيرث) ذلك بتصويره، أو نتأوله أيضًا بناء على عدم تصديق الناس بوجود جزيرة فيها ما ذكر.


*أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ : بالنسبة لمسألة مكان الدجال في الحقيقة أن اجتهاد الشيخ فوزي السعيد هو أن مكان الدجال في مثلث برمودا ، لأنها المنطقة الوحيدة على الكرة الأرضية التي لم تصور كما يقول .*
*وهذا القول متعقب بأمور :* 
*الأول : أن اثبات مكان الدجال لا يكون إلا بالمعاينة كما فعل " تميم الداري " ، أو بالدليل ، وهذا القول يفتقر للمعاينة والدليل .*
*الثاني : أنه من الممكن جدًا أن يتم تصوير الجزيرة التى هى مشابهة لمئات الألاف من الجزر الموجودة في البحار والمحيطات عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية ولكن لا يعرف ما الذي بداخل تضاريسها .*
*أما الدجال نفسه لا يتم اكتشافه إلا بالمعاينة والمشاهدة لأنه موجود داخل الدير .*
*الثالث : أن الأحاديث التي تحدثت عن مكان الدجال أبانت أنه في جهة المشرق ، ومثلث برمودا في المحيط الأطلنطـى !! كما بينت أنت يا شيخ حفظك الله في أكثر من موضع .*

*أما مسألة يأجوج ومأجوج :* 
*فقياس عدم رؤية مكان يأجوج ومأجوج على عدم رؤية مكان الدجال قياس لا يصح لأسباب :* 
*الأول : أن الدجال فرد واحد ، ويأجوج ومأجوج قد يتعدى أعدادهم أضعاف أضعاف سكان الأرض جميعًا ! فعدم ظهورهم بالأقمار الصناعية أمر ممتنع عقلا .*
*الثاني : أن الدجال موجود (( داخل دير )) ولا نعلم ماهية هذا الدير ! هل هو بناء مصنوع أو كهف ، أو أو بيت في جبل ! ، ويأجوج ومأجوج إن كان السد رأسي فيكونوا على السطح الظاهر للشمس !! فإمكانية رؤية آلاف المليارات من البشر (( على السطح )) ليست كامكانية رؤية رجل واحد (( داخل دير )) !! فالمقارنة مستحيلة .* 
*الثالث : انه لم يرد أن الجزيرة مختلفة عن مئات الآلاف من الجزر الموجودة داخل البحار والمحيطات ، لكن الردم ورد أنه يختلف عن باقي السدود لأنه مصنوع من الحديد والنحاس ، ويعزل مليارات من البشر عن الناس .*
*فعدم رؤية يأجوج ومأجوج الذين تقدر أعدادهم بالمليارات وعدم رؤية السد المختلف عن باقي السدود بالأقمار الصناعية أمـر ممتنـع عقلاً .*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أنه من الممكن جدًا أن يتم تصوير الجزيرة التى هى مشابهة لمئات الألاف من الجزر الموجودة في البحار والمحيطات عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية ولكن لا يعرف ما الذي بداخل تضاريسها .
> أما الدجال نفسه لا يتم اكتشافه إلا بالمعاينة والمشاهدة لأنه موجود داخل الدير .
> ... 
> أن الدجال موجود (( داخل دير )) ولا نعلم ماهية هذا الدير ! هل هو بناء مصنوع أو كهف ، أو أو بيت في جبل ! ، ويأجوج ومأجوج إن كان السد رأسي فيكونوا على السطح الظاهر للشمس !! فإمكانية رؤية آلاف المليارات من البشر (( على السطح )) ليست كامكانية رؤية رجل واحد (( داخل دير )) !! فالمقارنة مستحيلة . 
> الثالث : انه لم يرد أن الجزيرة مختلفة عن مئات الآلاف من الجزر الموجودة داخل البحار والمحيطات ، لكن الردم ورد أنه يختلف عن باقي السدود لأنه مصنوع من الحديد والنحاس ، ويعزل مليارات من البشر عن الناس .
> فعدم رؤية يأجوج ومأجوج الذين تقدر أعدادهم بالمليارات وعدم رؤية السد المختلف عن باقي السدود بالأقمار الصناعية أمـر ممتنـع عقلاً .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولًا.. لستُ ممَّن يقول بالمقارنة (عقليَّةً كانت أوحسابيَّةً) بين إمكانيَّة رؤية جزيرة الدَّجَّال بالمناظير (والتَّصوير الآلي!) وامتناع ذلك في يأجوج ومأجوج أوعرش الشَّيطان!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ لو كانت القضيَّة عقليَّةً بحتة، فهذا غير ممتنع من جهة كشف الدَّير الذي كان فيه الدَّجَّال، فأجهزة التَّصوير المدَّعى كشفها لكلِّ شيءٍ تكشف ما هو أصغر جرمًا من مجرَّد ديرٍ في جزيرةٍ... ولو احتجنا إلى طرح احتمال آخر لدفع مثل هذا التوهُّم بكون الدير في داخل كهفٍ أو نحو ذلك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما دام أنَّ الأمر عقليٌّ حسابيٌّ بالأجهزة أيضًا! فيأجوج ومأجوج خلقٌ كثيرٌ لا يعلم عددهم إلَّا الله، كما جاء في حديث البخاري وغيره أنَّهم يمثِّلون 99% من أهل النَّار، وكما وصف ربنا حالهم حين خروجهم وأنَّهم من كلٍّ حدبٍ ينسلون، وأنَّهم يشربون مياه البحار من كثرتهم .. الخ من الأوصاف.. فكم احتاج ذو القرنين من المساحات الألفيَّة من الكيلومترات ليحكم عليهم كلَّهم حتى لا ينفذ شخصٌ منهم من هذا الغطاء الأفقي المدَّعى؟! ثم إذا كان مكانهم ممكن الرؤية بالأجهزة لكنَّه ممتنع لكون السدِّ أفقيًّا! فأيُّ باب معدنيٍّ أفقيٍّ ضخمٍّ في مساحة شاسعة من الأرض (من النُّحاس أوالرَّصاص [وزبر الحديد]) هذا الذي يخفيهم ويسترهم من الأعلى، ولا يمكن لـ(أجهزة التَّصوير الدقيقة) كشفه! إنَّ هذا لهو العجزُ حقيقةً من هذه الأجهزة، والتي بإمكانها كشف معادن أونفط أومياه تتكون داخل الأرض لا على سطحها! ويوجب علينا إبطال إدخال مسألة الأجهزة في موضوع سد يأجوج!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا .. أرى أنَّ تسطيح أمور المغيَّبات بقياسها بأجهزة المشاهدات الحسِّيَّة مرفوضٌ يجب إنكاره، ووضع مثل هذه الآراء جانبًا، حتى لا يتكلَّف المتَّبع للكتاب والسُّنَّة تأويل وليَّ نصوصهما لتوافق قياساته العقليَّة السَّطحية من عالم المشاهدة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا سيتأكَّد ممَّا سيأتي سرده من النُّصوص المناسبة لمثل هذا المعنى الغيبي الذي هو موجود لكن لا تدركه الأبصار (ولا الأجهزة الجوجليَّة وغيرها!) لحُجُبٍ من الغيب سترها الله بها عن أعين الخلق.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالأمر أنَّ أي قضيَّةٍ متعلِّقةٍ بالزمان أوالمكان الغيبي ممَّا كشفه الله لنبيِّه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم (أو من شاء من عباده، كتميمٍ وغيره) فلا ينبغي قياسه بمقاييس وحسابات عالم المشاهدة الحسِّيَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما هو موجودٌ الآن حقيقةً ممَّا يأذن الله بخروجه حين يحين موعده من أشراط الساعة فقد غيَّبه الله عن أعين الخلق، كما غيَّب كثيرًا من الأمور مع وجودها حقيقةً، كالجنِّ والملائكة وغير ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد نزلت الملائكة في بعض غزوات النَّبيِّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم وقاتلت وقتلت، وهي سيَّاحة في الأرض، وتجتمع في مجالس الذِّكر، ولها أحوالٌ كثيرةٌ لا يمكن تكذيبها لعدم كشفها بأجهزة المشاهدات! ولا يجوز تأويلها بالتأويلات الباطلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجنُّ لهم حضور وسَيَحان، وإقبال وإدبار، أثبته نصوص الكتاب و السُّنَّة وكثير من المشاهدات مع عجز أجهزة المشاهدات من ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن عالم الغيب أيضًا: عالم الأرواح، فللعباد أرواح تصعد إلى السماء عند الموت، ويحصل لها تعذيبٌ في القبور أوتنعيم، وكم من قبر تستعر عليه النيران، وكم من قبر عطر بالروح والريحان.. وكل ذلك غير مشاهدٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكم من صياحٍ وأصوات تعذيبٍ عند القبور من العذاب –أجارنا الله وإيَّاكم- =قد غيَّبها الله عن بني آدم، وأسْمَعَها رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ومن شاء من الدواب، ولا يمكن قياسها أوسماعها بأجهزة المشاهدة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي البخاري أنَّ النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم قد رأى الفتن ومواقعها في المدينة ووقوعها بعد زمانه، على الحقيقة عيانًا، وهو مشرفٌ على أطم من آطام المدينة (وهذا كشف للغيب من جهة الزَّمن)، وسأل أصحابه هل ترون ما أرى؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممَّا غيَّبه الله عن أعين الخلق الجنَّة والنَّار مع كونهما موجودتان الآن، وكشفهما في عرض حائط مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم وأحضرهما إليه على الحقيقة لا مجرَّد الصُّورة لهما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي صحيح مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه في صلاة النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم للكسوف: «إنَّه عرض عليَّ كل شيءٍ تولجونه، فعرضت عليَّ الجنة، حتى لو تناولت منها قِطفًا أخذته - أو قال تناولت منها قِطفًا - فقصرت يدي عنه، وعرضت عليَّ النَّار، فرأيتُ فيها امرأةً من بني إسرائيل تعذَّب في هِرَّةٍ لها ربطتها، فلم تطعمها ولم تدعها تأكل من خَشَاش الأرض...» الحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي لفظٍ عنده: «ما من شيءٍ توعدونه إلَّا قد رأيتُهُ في صلاتي هذه، لقد جيءَ بالنَّار وذلكم حين رأيتمُوْني تأخَّرْتُ مخافة أن يصيبني من لَفْحِها... ثُمَّ جِيْءَ بالجنَّة، وذلكم حين رأيتموني تقدَّمتُ حتى قُمْتُ في مقامي، ولقد مَدَدتُ يدي وأنا أريد أن أتناول من ثَمَرِها لتنظروا إليه، ثم بدا لي أن لا أفعل...».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي لفظٍ: «لقد رأيتنى أريد أن آخذ قطفًا من الجنَّة حين رأيتموني جَعَلْت أقدم - أو أتقدَّم -، ولقد رأيت جهنم يحطم بعضُها بعضًا حين رأيتموني تأخَّرْتُ...».

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي هذا الحديث أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم كشفت له الحُجُب فرأى الجنَّة والنَّار عيانًا على حقيقتهما؛ لذا تأخَّر حين رأى النَّار يحطم بعضُها بعضًا حيث جيء بها إليه؛ لكيلا يصيبه شيءٌ من لفحها، وجيء له بالجنَّة فرآها وهمَّ بقطف قِطاف من ثمرها.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذن.. عالم الغيب شيءٌ، وعالم المشاهدة شيءٌ آخر، والدخول في (معادلة) القياسات والحسابات بينهما ينتج لنا تأويلات باطلة أوتحريفات لمعاني النُّصوص الظَّاهرة لأجل إقناع العقليَّات المادِّيَّة الحسِّيَّة بنصوصنا!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل الأولى والأوجب في مثل هذا هو تربية العوام (ومن يؤوِّل لهم ضعفًا أمام استشكالهم) على الإيمان بجنس هذه المغيَّبات التي هي من أبرز صفات المؤمن ويفرَّق بينه وبين غيره كما قال الله في مطلع سورة البقرة: ﴿ذَلِكَ الكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ﴾.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ الكريم الدكتور حسين الطلافحة.. بارك الله فيك
أعتذر إليكم حيث نسيت الرد على سؤالك لانشغالي بتحرير التعقيب السابق، وأرجو أن يكون فيه وفاء عما سألتَ عنه.

----------


## هشام يوسف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل ترون أن يأجوج ومأجوج من البشر؟؟ أم أنهم عالم آخر من العوالم الأخرى؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل ترون أن يأجوج ومأجوج من البشر؟؟ أم أنهم عالم آخر من العوالم الأخرى؟



عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ : يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " يَا آدَمُ ، فَيَقُولُ : لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ وَالْخَيْرُ فِي يَدَيْكَ، فَيَقُولُ : أَخْرِجْ بَعْثَ النَّارِ، قَالَ : وَمَا بَعْثُ النَّارِ، قَالَ : مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ فَعِنْدَهُ يَشِيبُ الصَّغِيرُ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَأَيُّنَا ذَلِكَ الْوَاحِدُ، قَالَ : " أَبْشِرُوا فَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلًا وَمِنْ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ أَلْفًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا رُبُعَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا ثُلُثَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا نِصْفَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : مَا أَنْتُمْ فِي النَّاسِ إِلَّا كَالشَّعَرَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَبْيَضَ أَوْ كَشَعَرَةٍ بَيْضَاءَ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَسْوَدَ " متفق عليه

 عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم  قَالَ " أَنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مِنْ وَلَدِ آدَمَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ أُرْسِلُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَفْسَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، وَلَنْ يَمُوتَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلا تَرَكَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَلْفًا فَصَاعِدًا، وَأَنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ ثَلاثَ أُمَمٍ، تَاوِيلَ، وَتَارِيسَ، وَمَنْسَكَ " الطيالسي

----------


## هشام يوسف

> عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ : يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " يَا آدَمُ ، فَيَقُولُ : لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ وَالْخَيْرُ فِي يَدَيْكَ، فَيَقُولُ : أَخْرِجْ بَعْثَ النَّارِ، قَالَ : وَمَا بَعْثُ النَّارِ، قَالَ : مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ فَعِنْدَهُ يَشِيبُ الصَّغِيرُ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَأَيُّنَا ذَلِكَ الْوَاحِدُ، قَالَ : " أَبْشِرُوا فَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلًا وَمِنْ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ أَلْفًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا رُبُعَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا ثُلُثَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا نِصْفَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرْنَا، فَقَالَ : مَا أَنْتُمْ فِي النَّاسِ إِلَّا كَالشَّعَرَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَبْيَضَ أَوْ كَشَعَرَةٍ بَيْضَاءَ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَسْوَدَ " متفق عليه
> 
> عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ " أَنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مِنْ وَلَدِ آدَمَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ أُرْسِلُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَفْسَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، وَلَنْ يَمُوتَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلا تَرَكَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَلْفًا فَصَاعِدًا، وَأَنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ ثَلاثَ أُمَمٍ، تَاوِيلَ، وَتَارِيسَ، وَمَنْسَكَ " الطيالسي


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل عبد الكريم.

أجبت ولم تجب!! 

ما زلت أنتظر إجابة قاطعة.

ومع المزيد من الأدلة الصحيحة:

-  كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فتفاوت بين أصحابه في السير فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صوته بهاتين الآيتين يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم إلى قوله ولكن عذاب الله شديد فلما سمع ذلك أصحابه حثوا المطي وعرفوا أنه عند قول يقوله فقال هل تدرون أي يوم ذلك قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال ذاك يوم ينادي الله فيه آدم فيناديه ربه فيقول يا آدم ابعث بعث النار فيقول أي رب وما بعث النار فيقول من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون إلى النار وواحد إلى الجنة فيئس القوم حتى ما أبدوا بضاحكة فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بأصحابه قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده إنكم لمع خليقتين ما كانتا مع شيء إلا كثرتاه يأجوج  ومأجوج ومن مات من بني آدم وبني إبليس قال فسري عن القوم بعض الذي يجدون قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشامة في جنب البعير أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة
الراوي: عمران بن حصين المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3169
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن صحيح

-  بلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قفل من غزوة العسرة ، ومعه أصحابه بعد ما شارف المدينة قرأ : ?يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم * يوم ترونها? . . . الآية ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتدرون أي يوم ذاكم ؟ قيل : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فذكر نحوه ، إلا أنه زاد : وإنه لم يكن رسولان ، إلا كان بينهما فترة من الجاهلية ، فهم أهل النار ، وإنكم بين ظهراني خليقتين لا يعادهما أحد من أهل الأرض ، إلا كثروهم ، وهم يأجوج ومأجوج  ، وهم أهل النار ، وتكمل العدة من المنافقين
الراوي: الحسن البصري المحدث: ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: تفسير الطبري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/1/144
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

-  نزلت ?يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم? حتى إلى : ?عذاب الله شديد? . . . الآية على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في مسير ، فرجع بها صوته حتى ثاب إليه أصحابه ، فقال : أتدرون أي يوم هذا ؟ هذا يوم يقول الله لآدم : يا آدم ! قم ، فابعث بعث النار من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ! فكبر ذلك على المسلمين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : سددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا ! فوالذي نفسي بيده ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشامة في جنب البعير ، أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة ، وإن معكم لخليقتين ما كانتا في شيء قط إلا كثرتاه : يأجوج ومأجوج  ، ومن هلك من كفرة الجن والإنس
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: تفسير الطبري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/1/145
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

-  إن يأجوج ومأجوج  أقل ما يترك أحدهم لصلبه ألفا من الذرية
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: فتح الباري لابن حجر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 13/114
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

-  كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فتفاوت بين أصحابه في السير فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صوته بهاتين الآيتين يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم إلى قوله ولكن عذاب الله شديد فلما سمع ذلك أصحابه حثوا المطي وعرفوا أنه عند قول يقوله فقال هل تدرون أي يوم ذلك قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال ذاك يوم ينادي الله فيه آدم فيناديه ربه فيقول يا آدم ابعث بعث النار فيقول أي رب وما بعث النار فيقول من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون إلى النار وواحد إلى الجنة فيئس القوم حتى ما أبدوا بضاحكة فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بأصحابه قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده إنكم لمع خليقتين ما كانتا مع شيء إلا كثرتاه يأجوج  ومأجوج ومن مات من بني آدم وبني إبليس قال فسري عن القوم بعض الذي يجدون قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشامة في جنب البعير أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة
الراوي: عمران بن حصين المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3169
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل عبد الكريم.
> 
> أجبت ولم تجب!! 
> 
> ما زلت أنتظر إجابة قاطعة.
> 
> ومع المزيد من الأدلة الصحيحة:
> 
> -  كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فتفاوت بين أصحابه في السير فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صوته بهاتين الآيتين يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم إلى قوله ولكن عذاب الله شديد فلما سمع ذلك أصحابه حثوا المطي وعرفوا أنه عند قول يقوله فقال هل تدرون أي يوم ذلك قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال ذاك يوم ينادي الله فيه آدم فيناديه ربه فيقول يا آدم ابعث بعث النار فيقول أي رب وما بعث النار فيقول من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون إلى النار وواحد إلى الجنة فيئس القوم حتى ما أبدوا بضاحكة فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بأصحابه قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده إنكم لمع خليقتين ما كانتا مع شيء إلا كثرتاه يأجوج  ومأجوج ومن مات من بني آدم وبني إبليس قال فسري عن القوم بعض الذي يجدون قال اعملوا وأبشروا فوالذي نفس محمد بيده ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشامة في جنب البعير أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة
> ...



عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ " أَنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مِنْ وَلَدِ آدَمَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ أُرْسِلُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَفْسَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، وَلَنْ يَمُوتَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلا تَرَكَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَلْفًا فَصَاعِدًا، وَأَنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ ثَلاثَ أُمَمٍ، تَاوِيلَ، وَتَارِيسَ، وَمَنْسَكَ " الطيالسي

----------


## هشام يوسف

> عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ " أَنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مِنْ وَلَدِ آدَمَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ أُرْسِلُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَفْسَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، وَلَنْ يَمُوتَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلا تَرَكَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَلْفًا فَصَاعِدًا، وَأَنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ ثَلاثَ أُمَمٍ، تَاوِيلَ، وَتَارِيسَ، وَمَنْسَكَ " الطيالسي


تنبهت لذلك أخي، وأعلمه.

ولكن كيف سنفهم ما جاء في الأحاديث التي أوردتها أنا، وخاصة في التي أشرت عليها باللون الأحمر.

وانظر ما جاء في تفسير الطبري:

قالت له أمة من الإنس صالـحة: يا ذا القرنـين، إن بـين هذين الـجبلـين خـلقا من خـلق الله، وكثـير منهم مشابه للإنس، وهم أشبـاه البهائم، يأكلون العشب، ويفترسون الدوابّ والوحوش كما تفترسها السبـاع، ويأكلون خشاش الأرض كلها من الـحيات والعقارب، وكلّ ذي روح مـما خـلق الله فـي الأرض، ولـيس لله خـلق ينـمو نـماءهم فـي العام الواحد، ولا يزداد كزيادتهم، ولا يكثر ككثرتهم، فإن كانت لهم مدّة علـى ما نرى من نـمائهم وزيادتهم، فلا شكّ أنهم سيـملئون الأرض، ويجلون أهلها عنها ويظهرون علـيها فـيفسدون فـيها، ولـيست تـمرّ بنا سنة منذ جاورناهم إلا ونـحن نتوقعهم، وننتظر أن يطلع علـينا أوائلهم من بـين هذين الـجبلـين { فَهَلْ نَـجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً علـى أنْ تَـجْعَلَ بَـيْنَنا وبَـيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا قالَ ما مَكَّنِـي فِـيهِ رَبّـي خَيْرٌ فأعِينُونِـي بِقُوَّةٍ أجْعَلْ بَـيْنَكُمْ وَبَـيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً } أعدّوا إلـيّ الصخور والـحديد والنـحاس حتـى أرتاد بلادهم، وأعلـم علـمهم، وأقـيس ما بـين جبلـيهم.

ثم انطلق يؤمهم حتـى دفع إلـيهم وتوسط بلادهم، فوجدهم علـى مقدار واحد، ذكرهم وأنثاهم، مبلغ طول الواحد منهم مثل نصف الرجل الـمربوع منا، لهم مخالب فـي موضع الأظفـار من أيدينا، وأضراس وأنـياب كأضراس السبـاع وأنـيابها، وأحناك كأحناك الإبل قوّة تسمع لها حركة إذا أكلوا كحركة الـجِرّة من الإبل، أو كقضم الفحل الـمسنّ، أو الفرس القويّ، وهم هلب، علـيهم من الشعر فـي أجسادهم ما يواريهم، وما يتقون به الـحرّ والبرد إذا أصابهم ولكل واحد منهم أذنان عظيـمتان: إحداهما وبرة ظهرها وبطنها، والأخرى زغبة ظهرها وبطنها، تَسعانة إذا لبسهما، يـلتـحف إحداهما، ويفترش الأخرى، ويصيف فـي إحداهما، ويَشْتـى فـي الأخرى، ولـيس منهم ذكر ولا أنثى إلا وقد عرف أجله الذي يـموت فـيه، ومنقطع عمره، وذلك أنه لا يـموت ميت من ذكورهم حتـى يخرج من صلبه ألف ولد، ولا تـموت الأنثى حتـى يخرج من رحمها ألف ولد، فإذا كان ذلك أيقن بـالـموت، وهم يرزقون التنـين يام الربـيع، ويستـمطرونه إذا تـحينوه كما نستـمطر الغيث لـحينه، فـيقذفون منه كلّ سنة بواحد، فـيأكلونه عامهم كله إلـى مثله من العام القابل، فـيغنـيهم علـى كثرتهم ونـمائهم، فإذا أمطروا وأخصبوا وعاشوا وسمنوا، ورؤي أثره علـيهم، فدرّت علـيهم الإناث، وشَبقت منهم الرجال الذكور، وإذا أخطأهم هَزَلُوا وأجدبوا، وجفرت الذكور، وحالت الإناث، وتبـين أثر ذلك علـيهم، وهم يتداعون تداعي الـحَمام، ويعوُون عُواء الكلاب، ويتسافدون حيث التقوا تسافد البهائم.

حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة، عن أبـي رافع، عن أبـي هريرة، عن نبـيّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إنَّ يأْجُوجَ ومَأْجُوجَ يَحْفُرُونَ السَّدَّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، حتـى إذَا كادُوا يَرَوْنَ شُعاعَ الشَّمْسِ قالَ الَّذِي عَلَـيْهِمْ ارْجِعُوا فَتَـحْفِرُونَه  ُ غَداً، فَـيُعِيدُهُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ كَهَيْئَتِهِ يَوْمَ تَرَكُوهُ، حتـى إذَا جاءَ الوَقْتُ قالَ: إنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ، فَـيَحْفُرُونَه  ُ ويَخْرُجُون علـى النَّاسِ، فَـيَنْشِفُونَ الـمِياهَ، ويَتَـحَصَّنُ النَّاسُ فِـي حُصُونِهِمْ، فَـيرْمُونَ بِسِهامِهِمْ إلـى السَّماءِ، فَـيرْجِعُ فِـيها كَهَيْئَةِ الدّماءِ، فَـيَقُولُونَ: قَهَرْنا أهْلِ الأرْضِ، وَعَلَوْنا أهْلَ السَّماءِ، فَـيَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ عَلَـيْهِمْ نَغَفـاً فِـي أقْـفـائِهمْ فَتَقْتُلُهُمْ " فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " والَّذِي نَفْسُ مُـحَمَّدٍ بِـيَدِهِ إنَّ دَوَابَّ الأرْضِ لَتَسْمَنُ وتَشْكَرُ مِنْ لُـحُومِهِمْ "

حدثنا ابن حميد، قال: ثنا سلـمة، عن مـحمد بن إسحاق، عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة الأنصاريّ ثم الظَّفَريّ، عن مـحمود بن لبـيد أخي بنـي عبد الأشهل، عن أبـي سعيد الـخدري، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " يُفْتَـحُ يأْجُوجُ ومَأْجُوجُ فَـيَخْرُجُونَ علـى النَّاسِ كمَا قالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يِنْسِلُونَ فَـيَغْشُونَ الأرْضَ، ويَنْـحازُ الـمُسْلِـمُونَ عَنْهُمْ إلـى مَدَائِنِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ، وَيَضُمُّونَ إلَـيْهِمْ مَوَاشيَهُمْ، فَـيَشْرَبُونَ مِياهَ الأرْضِ، حتـى إنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ لَـيَـمُرَّ بـالنَّهْرَ فَـيَشْرَبُونَ ما فِـيهِ، حتـى يَتْرُكُوهُ يابساً، حتـى إنَّ بَعْدَهمْ لَـيَـمُرُّ بِذلكَ النَّهْرِ، فـيَقُولُ: لَقَدْ كانَ هَا هُنا ماءٌ مَرَّةً، حتـى لَـمْ يَبْقَ مِنَ النَّاسِ أحَدٌ إلاَّ انْـحازَ إلـى حِصْنٍ أوْ مَدِينَةٍ، قالَ قائِلُهُمْ: هَولاءِ أهْلُ الأرْضِ قَدْ فَرَغْنَا مِنْهُمْ، بَقِـيَ أهْلُ السَّمَاءِ، قالَ: ثُمَّ يَهُزُّ أحَدُهُمْ حَرْبَتَهُ، ثُمَّ يَرْمي بها إلـى السَّماءِ، فَترْجِعُ إلَـيْهِ مُخَضَّبَةً دَماً للْبِلاءِ وَالفِتْنَةِ. فَبَـيّناهُمْ علـى ذلكَ، بَعَثَ اللَّهُ عَلَـيْهِمْ دُوداً فـي أعناقِهِمْ كالنَّغَفِ، فَتَـخْرجُ فِـي أعْناقِهِمْ فِـيُصْبِحُونَ مَوْتَـى، لا يُسْمَعُ لَهُمْ حِسٌّ، فَـيَقُولُ الـمُسلِـمُونَ: ألا رَجُلٌ يَشْري لَنا نَفْسَهُ، فَـيَنْظُرُ ما فعل العدوّ، قال: فَـيَتَـجَرَّدُ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ لذلكَ مُـحْتَسِبـاً لِنَفْسِهِ، قَدْ وَطَّنَها علـى أنَّهُ مَقُتُولٌ، فـيَنْزِلُ فَـيَجِدُهُمْ مَوْتـى، بَعْضُهُمْ عَلـى بَعْضٍ، فَـيْنادي: يا مَعْشَرَ الـمُسْلِـمِينَ  ، ألا أبْشِرُوا، فإنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ كَفـاكُمْ عَدُوَّكُمْ، فـيَخْرُجونَ مِنْ مَدَائِنِهمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ، وَيُسَرِّحُونَ مَوَاشِيَهُمْ، فَمَا يَكُونُ لَهَا رَعْيٌ إلاَّ لُـحُومُهُمْ، فَتَشْكَرُ عَنْهُمْ أحُسَنَ ما شَكَرَتْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنَ النَّبـاتِ أصَابَتْ قَطُّ "

حدثني بحر بن نصر، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: ثنـي معاوية، عن أبـي الزاهرية وشريح بن عبـيد: أن يأجوج ومأجوج ثلاثة أصناف: صنف طولهم كطول الأرز، وصنف طوله وعرضه سواء، وصنف يفترش أحدهم أذنه ويـلتـحف بـالأخرى فتغطى سائر جسده.

حدثنـي مـحمد بن سعد، قال: ثنـي أبـي، قال: ثنـي عمي، قال: ثنـي أبـي، عن أبـيه، عن ابن عبـاس: { قالوا يا ذَا القَرْنَـيْنِ إنَّ يَأْجُوجَ ومَأْجُوج مُفْسِدُونَ فِـي الأرْضِ } قال: كان أبو سعيد الـخُدريّ يقول: إن نبـيّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " لا يَـمُوتُ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ حتـى يُولَدَ لِصُلْبِهِ ألْفُ رَجُلٍ " قال: وكان عبد الله بن مسعود يعجب من كثرتهم ويقول: لا يـموت من يأجوج ومأجوج أحد يولد له ألف رجل من صلبه.

فـالـخبر الذي ذكرناه عن وهب بن منبه فـي قصة يأجوج ومأجوج، يدلّ علـى أن الذين قالوا لذي القرنـين { إنَّ يَأْجُوجَ ومَأْجُوج مُفْسِدُونَ فِـي الأرْضِ } إنـما أعلـموه خوفَهم ما يُحدث منهم من الإفساد فـي الأرض، لا أنهم شَكَوا منهم فساداً كان منهم فـيهم أو فـي غيرهم، والأخبـار عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم سيكون منهم الإفساد فـي الأرض، ولا دلالة فـيها أنهم قد كان منهم قبل إحداث ذي القرنـين السدّ الذي أحدثه بـينهم وبـين من دونهم من الناس فـي الناس غيرهم إفساد.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> تنبهت لذلك أخي، وأعلمه.
> 
> ولكن كيف سنفهم ما جاء في الأحاديث التي أوردتها أنا، وخاصة في التي أشرت عليها باللون الأحمر.
> 
> وانظر ما جاء في تفسير الطبري:
> 
> قالت له أمة من الإنس صالـحة: يا ذا القرنـين، إن بـين هذين الـجبلـين خـلقا من خـلق الله، وكثـير منهم مشابه للإنس، وهم أشبـاه البهائم، يأكلون العشب، ويفترسون الدوابّ والوحوش كما تفترسها السبـاع، ويأكلون خشاش الأرض كلها من الـحيات والعقارب، وكلّ ذي روح مـما خـلق الله فـي الأرض، ولـيس لله خـلق ينـمو نـماءهم فـي العام الواحد، ولا يزداد كزيادتهم، ولا يكثر ككثرتهم، فإن كانت لهم مدّة علـى ما نرى من نـمائهم وزيادتهم، فلا شكّ أنهم سيـملئون الأرض، ويجلون أهلها عنها ويظهرون علـيها فـيفسدون فـيها، ولـيست تـمرّ بنا سنة منذ جاورناهم إلا ونـحن نتوقعهم، وننتظر أن يطلع علـينا أوائلهم من بـين هذين الـجبلـين { فَهَلْ نَـجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً علـى أنْ تَـجْعَلَ بَـيْنَنا وبَـيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا قالَ ما مَكَّنِـي فِـيهِ رَبّـي خَيْرٌ فأعِينُونِـي بِقُوَّةٍ أجْعَلْ بَـيْنَكُمْ وَبَـيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً } أعدّوا إلـيّ الصخور والـحديد والنـحاس حتـى أرتاد بلادهم، وأعلـم علـمهم، وأقـيس ما بـين جبلـيهم.
> 
> ثم انطلق يؤمهم حتـى دفع إلـيهم وتوسط بلادهم، فوجدهم علـى مقدار واحد، ذكرهم وأنثاهم، مبلغ طول الواحد منهم مثل نصف الرجل الـمربوع منا، لهم مخالب فـي موضع الأظفـار من أيدينا، وأضراس وأنـياب كأضراس السبـاع وأنـيابها، وأحناك كأحناك الإبل قوّة تسمع لها حركة إذا أكلوا كحركة الـجِرّة من الإبل، أو كقضم الفحل الـمسنّ، أو الفرس القويّ، وهم هلب، علـيهم من الشعر فـي أجسادهم ما يواريهم، وما يتقون به الـحرّ والبرد إذا أصابهم ولكل واحد منهم أذنان عظيـمتان: إحداهما وبرة ظهرها وبطنها، والأخرى زغبة ظهرها وبطنها، تَسعانة إذا لبسهما، يـلتـحف إحداهما، ويفترش الأخرى، ويصيف فـي إحداهما، ويَشْتـى فـي الأخرى، ولـيس منهم ذكر ولا أنثى إلا وقد عرف أجله الذي يـموت فـيه، ومنقطع عمره، وذلك أنه لا يـموت ميت من ذكورهم حتـى يخرج من صلبه ألف ولد، ولا تـموت الأنثى حتـى يخرج من رحمها ألف ولد، فإذا كان ذلك أيقن بـالـموت، وهم يرزقون التنـين يام الربـيع، ويستـمطرونه إذا تـحينوه كما نستـمطر الغيث لـحينه، فـيقذفون منه كلّ سنة بواحد، فـيأكلونه عامهم كله إلـى مثله من العام القابل، فـيغنـيهم علـى كثرتهم ونـمائهم، فإذا أمطروا وأخصبوا وعاشوا وسمنوا، ورؤي أثره علـيهم، فدرّت علـيهم الإناث، وشَبقت منهم الرجال الذكور، وإذا أخطأهم هَزَلُوا وأجدبوا، وجفرت الذكور، وحالت الإناث، وتبـين أثر ذلك علـيهم، وهم يتداعون تداعي الـحَمام، ويعوُون عُواء الكلاب، ويتسافدون حيث التقوا تسافد البهائم.
> ...


*أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا أخى ....* 
*هذه هي الأحاديث الصريحة الدالة على أنه يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم :* 
*[1] : عن أبي هريرة : أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أول من يدعى يوم**القيامة ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏**فتراءى ذريته فيقال هذا أبوكم ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فيقول لبيك وسعديك فيقول* *أخرج* *بعث جهنم* *من ذريتك** فيقول يا رب كم أخرج فيقول أخرج من* *كل مائة تسعة وتسعين فقالوا يا رسول الله إذا أخذ منا من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون فماذا**يبقى منا قال إن أمتي في الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الأسود " البخاري "* 

*[2]* *عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال ‏**:* *قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله* *عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏يقول لبيك ربنا وسعديك**فينادى بصوت إن الله* *يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار** قال يا رب وما**بعث النار**قال من كل ألف أراه قال تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعين فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها**ويشيب الوليد**وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد ‏ فشق**ذلك على الناس حتى تغيرت وجوههم فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من* *‏ ‏يأجوج ‏**‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعين ومنكم واحد** ثم أنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في**جنب الثور الأبيض أو كالشعرة البيضاء في جنب الثور الأسود وإني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع**أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال ثلث أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال شطر أهل الجنة فكبرنا " البخاري "* 

*[3**] الإنس عشرة أجزاء تسعة أجزاء يأجوج ومأجوج**  وسائر الناس جزء واحد*
*الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو المحدث: ابن الملقن - المصدر: شرح البخاري لابن الملقن - الصفحة أو الرقم: 19/350*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده جيد*

*وهذا هو الحديث المفسـر لكل الروايات والله تعالى أعلم :* 
*[4] كنا مع عمر بن الخطاب رضوان الله عليه في مسير له ذات يوم فتنفس نفسا شديدا حتى كاد تنقطع حيازيمه قال ثم بكى فقلنا مالك يا أمير المؤمنين فقال ذكرت مسيرا لنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كسيركم معي فأنشأ فتلا هذه الآية { يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد } قال أ تدرون أي يوم هذا فقلنا الله ورسوله أعلم فقال هذا يوم يبعث الله آدم* *فيقول يا آدم اقطع على ولدك بعثا إلى النار** فيقول يا رب على الرجال أم على النساء فيقول على الرجال فيقول يا رب من كل كم فيقول من كل ألف واحدا إلى الجنة وسائرهم إلى النار قال ثم يقول يا آدم* *اقطع على ولدك بعثا* *فيقول يا رب على الرجال أم على النساء ؟ فيقول من كل كم ؟ فيقول من كل عشرة آلاف واحدة إلى الجنة وسائرهن إلى النار قال فبكى الناس وأكب كل إنسان منهم على راحلته حتى أتينا المنزل فلم يلتفت رجل لا إلى طعام ولا إلى شراب ولا إلى راحلته قال فجعلنا نقول فيم العمل ومن الناجي بعد الرجل من كل ألف واحد في الجنة وسائرهم في النار ومن النساء من كل عشرة آلاف واحدة إلى الجنة وسائرهن في النار قال فبلغه ما نحن عليه وكان رؤوفا رحيما فقال يا بلال ناد في الناس الصلاة جامعة قال فاجتمعنا فقام فحمد الله وأثنى عليه فقال قد بلغني الذي بكم والذي أنتم عليه اعملوا وسددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا* *فإنكم في أمتين لم تكونا في شيء إلا كثرتاه يأجوج ومأجوج ومن وراء يأجوج ومأجوج تاريس وتاويل ومنسك** لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله هم في القدرة إن* *الرجل منهم** لا يموت حتى يولد له ألف ذكر وما أنتم في سائر الأمم إلا كالرقمة البيضاء في جلد أسود أو كرقمة في ذراع يعني الرقمة التي في ذراع الفرس* 
*الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: مسند ابن عباس - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/404*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيك..
>  أولًا.. لستُ ممَّن يقول بالمقارنة (عقليَّةً كانت أوحسابيَّةً) بين إمكانيَّة رؤية جزيرة الدَّجَّال بالمناظير (والتَّصوير الآلي!) وامتناع ذلك في يأجوج ومأجوج أوعرش الشَّيطان!
>  إذ لو كانت القضيَّة عقليَّةً بحتة، فهذا غير ممتنع من جهة كشف الدَّير الذي كان فيه الدَّجَّال، فأجهزة التَّصوير المدَّعى كشفها لكلِّ شيءٍ تكشف ما هو أصغر جرمًا من مجرَّد ديرٍ في جزيرةٍ... ولو احتجنا إلى طرح احتمال آخر لدفع مثل هذا التوهُّم بكون الدير في داخل كهفٍ أو نحو ذلك!
>  وما دام أنَّ الأمر عقليٌّ حسابيٌّ بالأجهزة أيضًا! فيأجوج ومأجوج خلقٌ كثيرٌ لا يعلم عددهم إلَّا الله، كما جاء في حديث البخاري وغيره أنَّهم يمثِّلون 99% من أهل النَّار، وكما وصف ربنا حالهم حين خروجهم وأنَّهم من كلٍّ حدبٍ ينسلون، وأنَّهم يشربون مياه البحار من كثرتهم .. الخ من الأوصاف.. فكم احتاج ذو القرنين من المساحات الألفيَّة من الكيلومترات ليحكم عليهم كلَّهم حتى لا ينفذ شخصٌ منهم من هذا الغطاء الأفقي المدَّعى؟! ثم إذا كان مكانهم ممكن الرؤية بالأجهزة لكنَّه ممتنع لكون السدِّ أفقيًّا! فأيُّ باب معدنيٍّ أفقيٍّ ضخمٍّ في مساحة شاسعة من الأرض (من النُّحاس أوالرَّصاص [وزبر الحديد]) هذا الذي يخفيهم ويسترهم من الأعلى، ولا يمكن لـ(أجهزة التَّصوير الدقيقة) كشفه! إنَّ هذا لهو العجزُ حقيقةً من هذه الأجهزة، والتي بإمكانها كشف معادن أونفط أومياه تتكون داخل الأرض لا على سطحها! ويوجب علينا إبطال إدخال مسألة الأجهزة في موضوع سد يأجوج!
>  لذا .. أرى أنَّ تسطيح أمور المغيَّبات بقياسها بأجهزة المشاهدات الحسِّيَّة مرفوضٌ يجب إنكاره، ووضع مثل هذه الآراء جانبًا، حتى لا يتكلَّف المتَّبع للكتاب والسُّنَّة تأويل وليَّ نصوصهما لتوافق قياساته العقليَّة السَّطحية من عالم المشاهدة.
>  وهذا سيتأكَّد ممَّا سيأتي سرده من النُّصوص المناسبة لمثل هذا المعنى الغيبي الذي هو موجود لكن لا تدركه الأبصار (ولا الأجهزة الجوجليَّة وغيرها!) لحُجُبٍ من الغيب سترها الله بها عن أعين الخلق.
> 
>  فالأمر أنَّ أي قضيَّةٍ متعلِّقةٍ بالزمان أوالمكان الغيبي ممَّا كشفه الله لنبيِّه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم (أو من شاء من عباده، كتميمٍ وغيره) فلا ينبغي قياسه بمقاييس وحسابات عالم المشاهدة الحسِّيَّة.
>  وما هو موجودٌ الآن حقيقةً ممَّا يأذن الله بخروجه حين يحين موعده من أشراط الساعة فقد غيَّبه الله عن أعين الخلق، كما غيَّب كثيرًا من الأمور مع وجودها حقيقةً، كالجنِّ والملائكة وغير ذلك.
> ...


*أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ ..*
*القول بأن الله عز وجل جعل الناس لا تدركهم ولا تدرك السد لحجب من الغيب سترها الله عز وجل بها عن أعين الخلق ، هو أحسن الأقوال الموافقة لكون الردم رأسي .*
*أما القول بأنهم وراء الردم بهذه الأعداد الرهيبة ، وأن الأقمار الصناعية والتجسسية لا يمكنها رؤية هذه الأعداد الرهيبة من البشر لعجز في هذه الأقمار أو لعدم إحاطتها بكل الأرض بدون أن يسترها الله عز وجل عنها فهو والله تعالى أعلم غير صحيح .* 
*لكن إن طلب منا المخالف الدليل على أن الله عز وجل ستر رؤية يأجوج ومأجوج عن الناس فما هو الدليل ؟*
*وما توجيهك لكلام الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى :* 
*[ واعلم أن الآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث الصحيحة، وكلام العلماء العارفين ظاهرة ظهوراً لا ريب فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج من الآدميين، وأنهم ليسوا عالماً غيبياً، كالجن والملائكة، لا يشاهدهم الناس، بل هم ظاهرون، محسوسون، مشاهدون. فلا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يقول: قد يكونون موجودين، وقد حجب الله عنهم الأبصار. فلو قال أحدٌ هذا القول، عُرف أنه خلاف الأدلة الصحيحة، وخلاف الواقع. وهو قولٌ بلا علم. بل قول منافٍ لما علم من الآيات والأحاديث أنهم آدميون يشاهدون، ويفسدون في الأرض، ويجوبون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وغير ذلك من صفاتهم ] اهــ .*
*وقد رآهم القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ، ورآهم ذو القرنين وجنوده ، فأصل رؤيتهم أمر حسي لا غيبي .*

*وفي سؤال حفظك الله تعالى  وهـو :* 
*إذا كان الردم (( رأسي )) ومعلوم أن الشمس تدور حول الأرض فهي تشرق على مكان الردم ثم تجري حتى تصبح عمودية على مكان الردم ثم تغرب عنها .*
*ويأجوج ومأجوج خلف الردم ، فكيف لا يرون شعاع الشمس عندما تكون الشمس (( عمودية )) عليهم إلا إذا كان هناك ما يحجبهم عن الشمس وهى عمودية ؟؟*

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> بارك الله فيك..
>  أولًا.. لستُ ممَّن يقول ...........
>  بل الأولى والأوجب في مثل هذا هو تربية العوام (ومن يؤوِّل لهم ضعفًا أمام استشكالهم) على الإيمان بجنس هذه المغيَّبات التي هي من أبرز صفات المؤمن ويفرَّق بينه وبين غيره كما قال الله في مطلع سورة البقرة: ﴿ذَلِكَ الكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ  الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ﴾.
>  والله أعلم.


سؤال آخر: ما دليلك على أنّ الاستشهاد على أمر يُرى باتفاق؛ (السدّ والإنس) يُعدُّ بحثاً عن غيبٍ، لا طائل تحته، ويقاس على غيبيّة الجنِّ "مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ"؟

مرةً أخرى: هل يصح أن نقول: إنَّ اللهَ صرف "التكنولوجيين"  ، عن ذلك أقصد رؤية السّدِّ، موجهين هذا الدليل الحسيَّ -الأقمار الصناعيّة والصّورَ الجويّة- التي لا تتركُ صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وتلتقطها، سواء على ظاهر الأرض أو باطنها؟ ولماذا؟ 

وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> *أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ ..*
> *القول بأن الله عز وجل جعل الناس لا تدركهم ولا تدرك السد لحجب من الغيب سترها الله عز وجل بها عن أعين الخلق ، هو أحسن الأقوال الموافقة لكون الردم رأسي .*
> *أما القول بأنهم وراء الردم بهذه الأعداد الرهيبة ، وأن الأقمار الصناعية والتجسسية لا يمكنها رؤية هذه الأعداد الرهيبة من البشر لعجز في هذه الأقمار أو لعدم إحاطتها بكل الأرض بدون أن يسترها الله عز وجل عنها فهو والله تعالى أعلم غير صحيح .* 
> *لكن إن طلب منا المخالف الدليل على أن الله عز وجل ستر رؤية يأجوج ومأجوج عن الناس فما هو الدليل ؟*
> *وما توجيهك لكلام الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى :* 
> *[ واعلم أن الآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث الصحيحة، وكلام العلماء العارفين ظاهرة ظهوراً لا ريب فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج من الآدميين، وأنهم ليسوا عالماً غيبياً، كالجن والملائكة، لا يشاهدهم الناس، بل هم ظاهرون، محسوسون، مشاهدون. فلا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يقول: قد يكونون موجودين، وقد حجب الله عنهم الأبصار. فلو قال أحدٌ هذا القول، عُرف أنه خلاف الأدلة الصحيحة، وخلاف الواقع. وهو قولٌ بلا علم. بل قول منافٍ لما علم من الآيات والأحاديث أنهم آدميون يشاهدون، ويفسدون في الأرض، ويجوبون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وغير ذلك من صفاتهم ] اهــ .*
> *وقد رآهم القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ، ورآهم ذو القرنين وجنوده ، فأصل رؤيتهم أمر حسي لا غيبي .*
> 
> *وفي سؤال حفظك الله تعالى وهـو :* 
> ...


 
الشيخ ابن سعدي ، يرى أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم أهل الصين وقد طبعت له رسالة في تقرير ذلك وحصلت له محنة في عصر الملك عبدالعزيز مع العلماء لهذا السبب

وكلام الشيخ ليس بصحيح  فخروجهم من علامات الساعات فهو غيبي ولذلك لا سبيل إلى معرفة وجودهم بهذه الأعداد الهائلة إلا الإيمان بالغيب ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اعتذر عن تأخر تعقيبي في الموضوع لظروفٍ صرفتني عن ذلك.



> *أما القول بأنهم وراء الردم بهذه الأعداد الرهيبة ، وأن الأقمار الصناعية والتجسسية لا يمكنها رؤية هذه الأعداد الرهيبة من البشر لعجز في هذه الأقمار أو لعدم إحاطتها بكل الأرض بدون أن يسترها الله عز وجل عنها فهو والله تعالى أعلم غير صحيح .*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  العجز ممكن وصحيح إذا فُسِّر بعدم قدرة هذه الأجهزة على كشف المغيَّبات، كما تقدَّم بيان ذلك في مسألة الجن والملائكة وغيرها.



> *لكن إن طلب منا المخالف الدليل على أن الله عز وجل ستر رؤية يأجوج ومأجوج عن الناس فما هو الدليل**؟*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الدَّليل: أنَّ الله ورسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أخبرانا بوجودهم، كما أخبرانا بوجود الملائكة والجن، وكما أخبرنا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بوجود الدجال وعرش الشيطان، وعذاب ونعيم في القبور ولم نرَ ذلك بأعيننا ولم نسمعه بآذاننا.



> *وما توجيهك لكلام الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى.*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشيخ رحمه الله له قولٌ وتأويلٌ أُنكِر عليه في وقته كما ذكر الأخ الكريم النعيمي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يمكن تأويل سياق خبر يأجوج ومأجوج في كل الفقرات التي وردت في حديث مسلم.



> *وقد رآهم القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ، ورآهم ذو القرنين وجنوده ، فأصل رؤيتهم أمر حسي لا غيبي .*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورؤيَت الملائكة والجن والدجال وسُمِع عذاب القبر والنار، لكن رؤيتها غير ممكن لآحاد الناس =فدلَّ على غيبيَّته.



> *إذا كان الردم (( رأسي )) ومعلوم أن الشمس تدور حول الأرض فهي تشرق على مكان الردم ثم تجري حتى تصبح عمودية على مكان الردم ثم تغرب عنها .* *ويأجوج ومأجوج خلف الردم ، فكيف لا يرون شعاع الشمس عندما تكون الشمس (( عمودية )) عليهم إلا إذا كان هناك ما يحجبهم عن الشمس وهى عمودية ؟؟*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس في الحديث المذكور أنَّهم لا يرون الشمس مطلقًا، حتى يذكر مثل هذا الإشكال، بل فيه أنَّهم يكادون يرون شعاع الشمس على إثر النقب في الرَّدم، وهذا تقدَّم بيانه في مشاركتي السابقة:



> أوجه ما اعتمد عليه من قال بأفقية الردم المبني على يأجوج ومأجوج قوله في الحديث: "حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس".
>  وهذا في نظري ليس يقوى على إضعاف المعنى المتبادر مما يظهر في الآية، من كون بنائه بين الصَّدفين، إذ معناه أنه رأسي بينهما.
>  وأمَّا أنَّهم كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس فلا لزم من هذا عدم رؤيتهم الشمس إلا بعد فتح هذا الردم، بل المقصود حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس من ورائه، كما لو وقف الرجل أمام جدار رأسي والشمس طالعة فإذا وقف بحذاء ذاك الجدار لم يكد يرى الشمس إذا كانت في الجهة المقابلة له، وهو جهة الغروب؛ لأنَّهم يتركون إتمامه ليوم غدٍ، وفي إحدى الألفاظ: "حتى إذا أصبحوا".

----------


## خزانة الأدب

قوله تعالى (فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه) هو نصٌّ في رأسية السدّ

----------


## ابراهيم شامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
لم أقرأ المشاركات كلها ولكن أليس المسيح الدجال موجود أيضاً على سطح الأرض بدليل حديث تميم الداري .. وحتى الآن لم يستطع أحد اكتشاف مكانه حتى بالوسائل الحديثة ...!!!!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اعتذر عن تأخر تعقيبي في الموضوع لظروفٍ صرفتني عن ذلك.


أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا شيخ وبارك فيك وفي علمك وجعلك دائما موجهًا لنا لما فيه صلاح قولنا ، ولا اعتذار ولا شىء بل لنا الشرف والله أنك رددت علينا ، ونسأله سبحانه أن ييسر لك كل أمورك وأن يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء .
وأنا بعتذر إن كنت تحملت جهالاتي ، والظن فيك وأمثالك إن شاء الله تعالى أنكم لن تدعونا نقول قول باطلاً إلا وسترشدونا للصراط المستقيم . 
والمسألة ولله الحمد فلا إشكال عندي الآن أن يأجوج ومأجوج إن كانوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس فقد غيبهم الله عز وجل عنا لحين حفر السد بوعد رب العالمين ، وقد يكون  الله عز وجل أبطل مشاهدة هذه الأقمار الصناعية لياجوج وماجوج بحكمته سبحانه وتعالى .
وإن لم يكونوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس فعلمهم عند رب العالمين .

----------


## المسدد

أتذكر قراءة مقال لفهد الأحمدي قبل سنوات فهمت منه بأن هناك ظاهرة أشغلت العلماء, وهي اختفاء بعض الجزر عن الأقمار الإصطناعية من بعد ظهورها وبغير سببٍ بيِّن. ألمشكلة أنني لا أتذكر عنوان المقال لأبحثه وإلا لأتحته لكم هنا.

عندي بعض الإستفسار ممن يقول بأن الأقمار الإصطناعية تتيح رؤية دقائق الأمور:
-لماذا لا تساعدهم في ملاحقة ابن لادن ومن معه؟
-لماذا أخذ منهم وقتاً وجهداً للإمساك بصدام, ومن قبله أولاده(لم يفلحوا في ذلك إلا بالوشاية)
-لماذا لم يقدروا على الزرقاوي إلا بعد ظهوره في منطقة برية أظهرت طبيعة وتضاريس مميزة.

لو كانت الإستفادة من تصوير الأقمار الإصطناعية بهذه السهولة لانحلت جميع مشاكل الجريمة ولأمسكوا بكل الفارين من القوانين الأرضية. والله أعلم

----------


## ابن الرومية

بعض الملاحظات:
الدجال و جزيرته لا يبدو انها تدخل في عالم الغيب..اذ الرؤية تمت عيانا من طائفة من الناس دون نوم او سهو و ما هي من جنس الكرامات..فان لم يكن هذا هو عالم الشهادة فما يكون اذن؟؟؟..و ان كان الحديث قد أنكره جملة من العلماء لمناقضته ظاهرا لأحاديث الدجال الأخرى..
ما خبر ما ذكرته كتب التواريخ من بعثات متواترة الى الشرق الأقصى من قبل خلفاء المسلمين و وقوفهم على السد و توثيق الأحداث بمحاضر رسمية من قبل الدولة؟؟
لا يبعد تماما من جهة العقل وجود عوالم موازية لعالمنا و أن يحجب أناس حسيون ملموسون عنا بحجب غير ملموسة ...و النظريات الفيزيائية الحديثة سائرة الى تقرير هذا المفهوم و تأكيده....
بن لادن صور مكانه غير ما مرة ورفضت هيئة الأركان اصدار الأمر بقصفه و سبب اكتشاف الأمر فضيحة و محاكمة للهيئة و النافذين في أحهزة الاستخبارات بحثا عن المسؤول دون جدوى ..ابتسامة

----------


## هشام يوسف

> عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ " أَنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مِنْ وَلَدِ آدَمَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ أُرْسِلُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَفْسَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَايِشَهُمْ، وَلَنْ يَمُوتَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلا تَرَكَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَلْفًا فَصَاعِدًا، وَأَنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ ثَلاثَ أُمَمٍ، تَاوِيلَ، وَتَارِيسَ، وَمَنْسَكَ " الطيالسي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل.. أرجو أن تكرموا علينا بعلمكم، وما أنا إلا طالب علم وهدى.. والأمر مدار بحث عندي؛ إذ أن قلبي ما زال لا يستقر على اعتبار يأجوج ومأجوج من جنس البشر.

بحثت عن الحديث الذي أتانا به الأخ الفاضل عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن في موقع الدرر السنية.. فتبين لي أن الحديث منكر وضعيف... وهذا ما جاء في الدرر. 
- إن يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم ولو أرسلوا لأفسدوا على الناس معائشهم ولن يموت منهم رجل إلا ترك ذريته ألفا فصاعدا وإن من ورائهم ثلاث أمم تاويل وتاريس ومنسك 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: ابن كثير - المصدر: البداية والنهاية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/101
خلاصة حكم المحدث: غريب جدا وإسناده ضعيف وفيه نكارة شديدة


2 - إن يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم ، وإنهم لو أرسلوا إلى الناس لأفسدوا عليهم معايشهم ، ولن يموت منهم أحد إلا ترك من ذريته ألفا فصاعدا ، وإن من ورائهم ثلاث أمم : تاويل ، وتاريس ، ومنسك 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4142
خلاصة حكم المحدث: منكر

أما بالنسبة للحديث التالي:
الإنس عشرة أجزاء تسعة أجزاء يأجوج ومأجوج* وسائر الناس جزء واحد*
*الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو المحدث: ابن الملقن - المصدر: شرح البخاري لابن الملقن - الصفحة أو الرقم: 19/350*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده جيد*

فلا أدري إذا كان أهل العلم يحتجون بحديث " إسناده جيد"؟؟ وهل بالإمكان أن يحتج به في قضايا خلافية؟؟


أما بالنسبة للأحاديث الشريفة الأخرى التي أوردها الأخوة الكرام.. فانني أسأل إذا كان بالإمكان أن نفهمها على النحو التالي:

أن الله عز وجل يجمع الخلائق كلهك يوم الحساب، بما فيهم الجن ويأجوج ومأجوج..
وأول من يدعو الله تبارك وتعالى آدم عليه السلام ( كونه خليفة الله تعالى في الأرض، وأبو البشر )، ثم يأمره باخراج بعث النار من ولده من بين كل الخلائق ( الإنس والجن ويأجوج ومأجوج).. فتكون النسبة 1 في الجنة : 999 في النار .. وذلك على مستوى كافة المخلوقات.. وهذا ما يتناسب مع الحديث الشريف التالي:
عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال ‏*:* *قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله* *عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏يقول لبيك ربنا وسعديك**فينادى بصوت إن الله* *يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار** قال يا رب وما**بعث النار**قال من كل ألف أراه قال تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعين فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها**ويشيب الوليد**وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد ‏ فشق**ذلك على الناس حتى تغيرت وجوههم فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من* *‏ ‏يأجوج ‏**‏ومأجوج ‏ ‏تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعين ومنكم واحد** ثم أنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في**جنب الثور الأبيض أو كالشعرة البيضاء في جنب الثور الأسود وإني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع**أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال ثلث أهل الجنة فكبرنا ثم قال شطر أهل الجنة فكبرنا " البخاري "* 

وتكون النسبة 1 : 99  فقط من ولد آدم عليه السلام.. وهذا ما جاء في الحديث الشريف التالي:
عن أبي هريرة : أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أول من يدعى يوم*القيامة ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏**فتراءى ذريته فيقال هذا أبوكم ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فيقول لبيك وسعديك فيقول* *أخرج* *بعث جهنم* *من ذريتك** فيقول يا رب كم أخرج فيقول أخرج من* *كل مائة تسعة وتسعين فقالوا يا رسول الله إذا أخذ منا من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون فماذا**يبقى منا قال إن أمتي في الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الأسود " البخاري "* 


وإلا فكيف لنا أن نفسر وجود نسبتين في حديثين صحيحين ؟؟؟

وبارك الله تعالى بكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الإخوة الأفاضل.. أرجو أن تكرموا علينا بعلمكم، وما أنا إلا طالب علم وهدى.. والأمر مدار بحث عندي؛ إذ أن قلبي ما زال لا يستقر على اعتبار يأجوج ومأجوج من جنس البشر.
> بحثت عن الحديث الذي أتانا به الأخ الفاضل عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن في موقع الدرر السنية.. فتبين لي أن الحديث منكر وضعيف... وهذا ما جاء في الدرر. 
> - إن يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم ولو أرسلوا لأفسدوا على الناس معائشهم ولن يموت منهم رجل إلا ترك ذريته ألفا فصاعدا وإن من ورائهم ثلاث أمم تاويل وتاريس ومنسك 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: ابن كثير - المصدر: البداية والنهاية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/101
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: غريب جدا وإسناده ضعيف وفيه نكارة شديدة
> 2 - إن يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم ، وإنهم لو أرسلوا إلى الناس لأفسدوا عليهم معايشهم ، ولن يموت منهم أحد إلا ترك من ذريته ألفا فصاعدا ، وإن من ورائهم ثلاث أمم : تاويل ، وتاريس ، ومنسك 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4142
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: منكر
> ...


أحسن الله تعالى إليك أخي الكريم ..

قال الحافظ ابن حجـر في فتح الباري : 
‏قوله ( يقول الله ) ‏
‏كذا وقع للأكثر غير مرفوع وبه جزم أبو نعيم في " المستخرج " وفي رواية كريمة بإثبات قوله " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " وكذا وقع لمسلم عن عثمان بن أبي شيبة عن جرير بسند البخاري فيه ونحوه في رواية أبي أسامة وحفص وقد ظهر من حديث أبي هريرة الذي قبله أن خطاب آدم بذلك أول شيء يقع يوم القيامة ولفظه " أول من يدعى يوم القيامة آدم عليه السلام فتراءى ذريته " بمثناة واحدة ومد ثم همزة مفتوحة ممالة وأصله فتتراءى فحذفت إحدى التاءين وتراءى الشخصان تقابلا بحيث صار كل منهما يتمكن من رؤية الآخر ووقع في رواية الإسماعيلي من طريق الدراوردي عن ثور " فتتراءى له ذريته " على الأصل وفي حديث أبي هريرة " فيقال هذا أبوكم " وفي رواية الدراوردي " فيقولون هذا أبوكم " . ‏

*‏قوله ( فيقول لبيك وسعديك والخير في يديك ) ‏*
‏في الاقتصار على الخير نوع تعطيف ورعاية للأدب وإلا فالشر أيضا بتقدير الله كالخير . ‏

*‏قوله ( أخرج بعث النار ) ‏*
‏في حديث أبي هريرة " بعث جهنم من ذريتك " وفي رواية أحمد " نصيب " بدل " بعث " والبعث بمعنى المبعوث وأصلها في السرايا التي يبعثها الأمير إلى جهة من الجهات للحرب وغيرها ومعناها هنا ميز أهل النار من غيرهم وإنما خص بذلك آدم لكونه والد الجميع ولكونه كان قد عرف أهل السعادة من أهل الشقاء فقد رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الإسراء وعن يمينه أسودة وعن شماله أسودة الحديث كما تقدم في حديث الإسراء وقد أخرج ابن أبي الدنيا من مرسل الحسن قال " يقول الله لآدم : يا آدم أنت اليوم عدل بيني وبين ذريتك قم فانظر ما يرفع إليك من أعمالهم " . ‏

*‏قوله ( قال وما بعث النار ) ‏*
‏الواو عاطفة على شيء محذوف تقديره سمعت وأطعت وما بعث النار أي وما مقدار مبعوث النار وفي حديث أبي هريرة " فيقول يا رب كم أخرج " . ‏

*‏قوله ( من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ) ‏*
‏في حديث أبي هريرة " من كل مائة تسعة وتسعين " قال الإسماعيلي : في حديث أبي سعيد " من كل ألف واحد " وكذا في حديث غيره ويشبه أن يكون حديث ثور يعني راويه عن أبي الغيث عن أبي هريرة وهما . قلت : ولعله يريد بقوله غيره ما أخرجه الترمذي من وجهين عن الحسن البصري عن عمران بن حصين نحوه وفي أوله زيادة قال " كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فرفع صوته بهاتين الآيتين : يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم - إلى شديد فحث أصحابه المطي فقال : هل تدرون أي يوم ذاك ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : ذاك يوم ينادي الله آدم " فذكر نحو حديث أبي سعيد وصححه وكذا الحاكم وهذا سياق قتادة عن الحسن من رواية هشام الدستوائي عنه ورواه معمر عن قتادة فقال عن أنس أخرجه الحاكم أيضا ونقل عن الذهلي أن الرواية الأولى هي المحفوظة وأخرجه البزار والحاكم أيضا من طريق هلال بن خباب بمعجمة وموحدتين الأولى ثقيلة عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال " تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية ثم قال : هل تدرون " فذكر نحوه وكذا وقع في حديث عبد الله بن عمر وعند مسلم رفعه " يخرج الدجال - إلى أن قال - ثم ينفخ في الصور أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون ثم يقال : أخرجوا بعث النار " وفيه " فيقال من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون . فذاك يوم يجعل الولدان شيبا " وكذا رأيت هذا الحديث في مسند أبي الدرداء بمثل العدد المذكور رويناه في " فوائد طلحة بن الصقر " وأخرجه ابن مردويه من حديث أبي موسى نحوه فاتفق هؤلاء على هذا العدد ولم يستحضر الإسماعيلي لحديث أبي هريرة متابعا وقد ظفرت به في مسند أحمد فإنه أخرج من طريق أبي إسحاق الهجري وفيه مقال عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد الله بن مسعود نحوه . وأجاب الكرماني بأن مفهوم العدد لا اعتبار له فالتخصيص بعدد لا يدل على نفي الزائد والمقصود من العددين واحد وهو تقليل عدد المؤمنين وتكثير عدد الكافرين . قلت : ومقتضى كلامه الأول تقديم حديث أبي هريرة على حديث أبي سعيد فإنه يشتمل على زيادة فإن حديث أبي سعيد يدل على أن نصيب أهل الجنة من كل ألف واحد وحديث أبي هريرة يدل على عشرة فالحكم للزائد ومقتضى كلامه الأخير أن لا ينظر إلى العدد أصلا بل القدر المشترك بينهما ما ذكره من تقليل العدد وقد فتح الله تعالى في ذلك بأجوبة أخر وهو حمل حديث أبي سعيد ومن وافقه على جميع ذرية آدم فيكون من كل ألف واحد وحمل حديث أبي هريرة ومن وافقه على من عدا يأجوج ومأجوج فيكون من كل ألف عشرة ويقرب ذلك أن يأجوج ومأجوج ذكروا في حديث أبي سعيد دون حديث أبي هريرة ويحتمل أن يكون الأول يتعلق بالخلق أجمعين والثاني بخصوص هذه الأمة ويقربه قوله في حديث أبي هريرة " إذا أخذ منا " لكن في حديث ابن عباس " وإنما أمتي جزء من ألف جزء " ويحتمل أن تقع القسمة مرتين مرة من جميع الأمم قبل هذه الأمة فيكون من كل ألف واحد ومرة من هذه الأمة فقط فيكون من كل ألف عشرة ويحتمل أن يكون المراد ببعث النار الكفار ومن يدخلها من العصاة فيكون من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون كافرا ومن كل مائة تسعة وتسعون عاصيا والعلم عند الله تعالى . ‏

----------


## محب المساكين

> أتذكر قراءة مقال لفهد الأحمدي قبل سنوات فهمت منه بأن هناك ظاهرة أشغلت العلماء, وهي اختفاء بعض الجزر عن الأقمار الإصطناعية من بعد ظهورها وبغير سببٍ بيِّن. ألمشكلة أنني لا أتذكر عنوان المقال لأبحثه وإلا لأتحته لكم هنا.


 مقال فهد الأحمدي :
هذه الجزر أين تقع!؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

للكاتب
فهد الأحمدي

روى الحافظ ابن عساكر القصة التالية (في المجلد التاسع من كتاب البداية والنهاية) : 
سأل عمر أبن عبد العزيز موسى بن نصير عن أغرب شيء رآه في البحر فقال : انتهينا مرة الى جزيرة وجدنا فيها ست عشرة جرة مختومة بخاتم النبي سليمان فأمرت بأربعة منها فأخرجت وأمرت بواحدة منها ففتحت فإذ بشيطان يخرج منها ينفض رأسه ويقول : والذي أكرمك بالنبوة لا أعود أفسد في الأرض مجددا ثم نظر إلي وقال : لا أرى سليمان ولا ملك سليمان فانساخ في الأرض وهرب فأمرت الجنود برد الثلاث البواقي (!!) 
هذه القصة العجيبة (التي يمتلئ تراثنا العربي بمثيلاتها) تضعنا أمام احتمالين رئيسيين: 
الأول أن تكون كاذبة وموضوعة (...) ! 
والثاني حدوثها في منطقة جغرافية لم تعد موجودة أو لم نكتشفها بعد !! 
... ومن القصص التي تضعنا في حيرة مشابهة أن ثمانية شبان مغاربة (عاشوا في البرتغال زمن استيطان العرب في الأندلس) قرروا خوض "بحر الظلمات" ليتأكدوا من السمعة السيئة التي يتناقلها البرتغاليون عنه . وبعد أن قضوا في المحيط (الأطلسي) عدة أسابيع أنهكهم التعب وبدأ ينفذ منهم الزاد . وحين بدؤوا بالتشاجر والتلاوم رأوا عن بعد جزيرة خالية فيها أعداد لا تحصى من الأغنام الشاردة .. وبعد يومين استقلوا مركبهم مرة أخرى لاثني عشر يوما فوجدوا جزيرة كبيرة فيها سكان وعمران وزرع .. وما ان نزلوا حتى أحاط بهم رجال ضخام طوال لهم شعر غزير أخذوهم كأسرى . وبعد أن قضوا بالسجن أياما طويلة دخل عليهم رجل يتحدث العربية أخبرهم أنه بحار مغربي سيشفع لهم عند الملك . وفي اليوم التالي استدعوا لمقابلة الملك الذي أعجبه ذكاؤهم وحبهم للمغامرة فترك لهم حرية التنقل ووعدهم بإعادتهم لبلادهم عند هبوب " الرياح الشرقية " . وبعد عدة أيام أنزلوا إلى البحر بمركبهم وقد عصبت أعينهم وربطت أيديهم . وبعكس رحلتهم السابقة لم يقضوا في البحر إلا أياما قليلة حتى وصلوا لجزر الكناري ومنها للمغرب ثم البرتغال ... 
هذه الرحلة العجيبة ذكرها المسعودي والعُمري وأبي حامد الغرناطي - كما أيدتها دراسة طويلة صدرت من جامعة ستراند البرازيلية عام 1952- ومع ذلك لم ينجح أحد في تأكيد موقع أو مكان الجزر التي مروا بها حتى يومنا هذا !! 
... وحسب الاحتمال الأول يمكننا تكذيب هذه القصة ( في حال ) عدم اكتشاف الجزر المذكورة أو رؤيتها بالأقمار الاصطناعية .. ولكننا ندخل في مأزق حقيقي حين تظهر قصص كهذه ضمن سنن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم (مثل هبوط تميم الداري على جزيرة غريبة فيها دابة خبيثة - تدعى الجساسة - دلتهم على مكان المسيح الدجال) ؛ ففي هذه الحالة يصبح وجود الجزر ثابتا من الناحية الشرعية والإيمانية ، ولكنه غير ثابت من الناحية الجغرافية والجيولوجية (!!؟) 
.. وللأمانة أشير الى أن اختفاء أو فقد بعض الجزر ظاهرة قديمة استمرت حتى أزمنة قريبة نسبيا .. ففي عام 1738مثلا كان القبطان بيري بوفيت في طريقه لاستكشاف القطب الجنوبي حين أبلغ عن رؤية جزر مجهولة (دعيت لاحقا باسمه) . وحينها اهتمت بريطانيا بهذه الجزر وأمرت الكابتن جيمس كوك (مكتشف استراليا) بالاستيلاء عليها . غير ان كوك وصل الى المنطقة مرتين (في عام 1772و 1775) ولم يجد شيئا .. وفي عام 1808ابلغت سفن صيد عن رؤية الجزر في نفس المنطقة التي حددها بوفيت - كما تم الإبلاغ عن رؤيتها في الأعوام 1822و 1825و 1838و .. 1843وفي كل مرة يتم الابلاغ عنها ترسل بريطانيا بعثات استكشاف لنفس المنطقة بدون أن تعثر على شيء .. 
ورغم أن جزر بوفيت أصبحت معروفة الآن - وأمكن رصدها لأول مرة عام 1965بواسطة الأقمار الاصطناعية - إلا أنها قد تكون أحدث مثال على ظاهرة اختفاء أو فقد بعض الجزر القديمة ( .. وبالتالي ننتقل مباشرة للاحتمال الثاني) !!

----------


## المنتصر طموس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
بضع عمال مناجم بقوا تحت الأرض شهرين فكان في أخراجهم ترتيبات عظيمة و منها إلباسهم نظرارات شمسية , هكذا البشر لو حجبوا عن الشمس لفترات طويلة هم معرضون لأخطار عدة و قد يفقدهم هذا حياتهم لو طالت المدة.
و لذلك يأجوج و مأجوج لو كانوا بشر فيستحيل لهم العيش بعيدا عن الشمس و خصوصا أن عددهم كبير أضعاف مضاعفة و خصوصا أنهم ليسوا أموات و خصوصا أن القرآن الكريم لم يذكرهم بقوم و لا رسولنا الحبيب قال عنهم قوما , فوصفهم في القرآن جاء على لسان القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا , و رسولنا الحبيب أخبرنا عن صفاتهم و أنهم من علمات الساعة ... و لكن من قال أنهم قوم و تحيدا من أولاد نافث بن نوح هم أهل الكتاب حيث ورد ذلك عندهم في سفر التكوين , و بعضنا تناقل هذا الخبر المأخوذ في الأصل من أهل الكتاب و الذي هو من الأسرائيليات...و هم أيضا لهم تفصيل في خروجهم و رد عندهم في سفر حزيقيال 38:39 ..
يأجوج و مأجوج كلمتين وصفت شيء مفسد كثير عدده يوجد في جهنم و في خروجه من الأرض بكثرة و من مناطق عدة متفرقة في قارات العالم و بحارة حيث أنهم يخرجون ليس من منطقة واحدة بل من كل حدب ينسلون , أنهم صهير الحجارة و الذي أسمهم جاء من وصفهم بأنهم يأجوا و يمجوا .... أجيج النار ....
ورد في قصة ذي القرنين و بشكل واضح أن كان هناك قوم عند مغرب الشمس و قوم عند مطلع الشمس و قوم ما دون السدين و لكنها لم تذكر يأجوج و مأجوج بأنهم قوم بل أن من وصفهم بالفساد هم القوم الذين لا يفقهون قولا و في هذا دلالة على ضعف لغتهم لذلك فما كان يفسد أرضهم دون سواهم ( فلم يشتكي لا أهل الغرب و لا أهل الشرق من إفساد يأجوج و مأجوج ) وصفوهم هم بسلانهم أنهم يأجوج و مأجوج ( و لا أعلم قبائل لا عربية و عجمية عرفت بهذا الأسم و أحتفظت به حتى قيام الساعة ) 
 و لكن الوصف ما زال ساري على صهير الحجارة التي تفسد عند خروجها و يكيفيها لوقف أفسادها تشييد سد من ردم فعندما تصل عنده لا تستطيع تجاوزة و لا ثقبة نظرا لمتانه تشييده و علوة و قوة قلبه المشيد من الحديد و النحاس و هذا السد لم يبنيه جان بل بنوه القوم الذين لا يستطيعون قولا بتوجيهات ذو القرنين و الذي أستعان بقوتهم لإنجازة .
 عندما تبرد صهير الحجارة يكون طبقة فوق طبقة تردم الفتحة و تمنع المزيد من الخروج و لكن الصهير تحاول الخروج فتثقب و لكنها تعود لما كانت عليع ختى تأتي مشيئة الله عند إقتراب الوعد الحق فيخرج يأجوج و مأجوج و لكن بشكل عنيف و أضعاف مضاعفة ( براكين تنسل إنسلالا من أحداب الأرض) و الأرض عندما تخرج أثقالها و ما بداخلها من صهير الحجارة يكون عندئذ قد أقترب ساعتها و أقترب نهاية الحياة الدنيا و هي من علامات الساعة التي يشفق منها المؤمنون و الذي يغفل عنها الغافلون ......
 تلخيص لبحث عن طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج و تحيديد شخصية ذو القرنين و الذي شيد السد و هو الملك " دارا " المعروف بداريوس الأول , أو داريوس العظيم ...
 اللهم و فقنا لما فيه الخير و الصواب

----------


## المنتصر طموس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
و أما عن السد فهو سد حقيقي من ردم و هو ما يعرف بالسدود الترابية و الذي جسمة من ردم و قلب من مادة غير منفذة و شكل السد هرمي و ليس قائم عمودي فوصف القرآن الكريم لطريقة البناء تؤكد هذا و يستحيل أن يكون قائم عمودي أملس فكيف تمكن القوم الذين أستعان بهم ذو القرنين لتشيد السد من تشيده عمودي أملس ... هندسيا هذا غير مقبول و لم يشر القرآن لهذا بل القرآن أشار بأنه ردم و الردم يستطيع أي بشري تجاوزة و لكن صهير الحجارة و المياه فلا تستطيع .. و هذه السدود هي سدود حمياية أستخدمت من قبل الميلاد و مازلت تستخدم حتى وقتنا الحاضر .
الصدف في اللغة العربية هو التقوس , و قد أشارت آيات القرآن الكريم لمعلومه هامة بأن ذو القرنين أفرغ القطر على النار و الإفراغ يكون من الأعلى , و هذا يتوافق تماما في حال كان عندنا فوهة بركان مشروخ و به فتحة يخرج منها صهير الحجارة و هذه الفتحة هي بين صدفين ( تقوسين) و عندما ردم القوم القتحة بتوجيهات ذو القرنين كان له أن يفرغ القطر من الأعلى و الذي صبق له أن وضعه عند الأجزاء الغير مشروخة من فوهة البركان ... بخروج المفسد و عدم تمكنه من تجاوز الردم تكونت طبقات أثر أخرى منعت خروج المزيد من الصهير ...
أذن السد حقيقي و هو ليس قائم عمودي و لكنه ردم بقلب من حديد و نحاس و هو يسد شرخ في فوهت بركان الآن خامد و لكن في إنهيار السد خروج مدمر لبركان عظيم سيكون من أشد البراكين عنفا و بخروج هكذا بركان سيختل الإتزان الداخلي للكرة الأرضية مؤديا لمزيد من البراكين و الهزات الأرضية التي سيصل مداها للقارات الست بل لكل الكرة الأرضية ....
فالويل الذي أخبرنا به رسولنا الحبيب بأنه قد أقترب بسبب بداية فتح في السد كما اشارت لذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة تؤكد قرب حدوثة في نهاية الزمان و الويل هو التعذيب النار و الذي هو أسم وادي في جهنم و كذلك لا ننسى أن القرآن الكريم حذرنا منها في قوله تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6
نسبة الحجارة للناس فس جهنم هي ما أشار لها رسولنا الحبيب بأن منهم ألف و من الناس واحد
عافانا الله و إياكم منها و أنجانا و أدخلنا فسيح جناته

----------


## المنتصر طموس

البعض يعتقد أن تفاصيل علامات الساعة ليست مهمة بل المهم هو التحذير منها , و أتعجب كيف نحذر الناس من شيء ليس معلوم له تفاصيل .

أن تحذر الناس من خروج يأجوج و مأجوج فهذا شيء جميل و لكن لو سألك أحدهم و من هم و كيف نعرف أنهم خرجوا أم لا و ماذا نفعل لو تيقنا من خروجهم ... أيستطيع أحد الإجابة القاطعة ....

ستجد إجابات تعتمد على أنه يقال كذا أو كذا و لا شيء قطعي على الإطلاق... فهناك خلاف عن من هم و خلاف عن زمن خروجهم , و أنهم أخرجوا  أم لا و خلاف أنتحصن في الجبال و لا نقاتل و هل يعد هذا تولي عند الزحف؟ أم هي الخطة و المكيدة ؟ أنبحث أين يختبأ المؤمنين حتى نختبئ معهم ؟ أم أننا سنلهم هذا ؟...

السد فعلا حقيقي و فعلا هو من علامات الساعة و قد تكون الساعة قريبه و قريبة جدا , و لأن خروج يأجوج و مأجوج من علامات الساعة فيجب التحري عنهم و أما ترك الأمور هكذا فهو يخضع للتسويف و لقد ذكرت الآيات شيء هام عند خروج يأجوج و مأجوج أن الكثير من الناس سيكونوا في غفلة و العياذ بالله

قصة يأجوج و مأجوج موجودة عند أهل الكتاب بل و سبقت بعثة  سيدنا محمد بعدة قرون , لا ننسي أن فكرة أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر هو اعتقاد مردة لتفسير عبارات وردت في العهد القديم و تحديدا في سفر التكوين أن يأجوج و مأجوج هم من نسل يافث بن نوح , و في سفر حزيقيال 38:39 تفصيل خبر خروجهم ,

لم يخبرنا القرآن بأنهم بشرا بل ورد وصفهم على لسان القوم الذين لا يفقهون قولا بأنهم مفسدون , و لم يخبرنا رسولنا الحبيب بأنهم بشر أو قبائل بل ما أخبرنا عنه أنهم من علامات الساعة و فصل لنا صفاتهم و خروجهم ...

البعض يعتقد أنهم طالما هم مفسدون في الأرض فهذا يعني أنهم بشر و يستشهدون بأمرين أن كلمة مفسدون وردت على صيغة جمع المذكر السالم و الذي يستخدم للتحدث عن العاقل, و الأمر الثاني قول الملائكة " أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء " ...

و أما عن جمع المذكر السالم فهو فعلا عند التحدث عن العاقل و لكنه ماذا نعرف نحن عن المخلوقات حولنا , ألم يكن هدهد سليمان أعقل من الكثير من البشر , ألم تعقل نملة الخطر المحدق بها من قبل جنود سليمان , ألم تستجيب النار لربها بأن كانت بردا و سلاما على إبراهيم , ألم تعرض الأمانة على السماوات و الأرض و لكنها أشفقت منها ... 

و أما عن الأمر الثاني , فلقد أخبر الله الملائكة أنه جاعل في الأرض خليفة و ليس جاعل في الأرض مفسدون , نحن نعلم أن الناس منهم المصلح و منهم المفسد , 
و أما عن قول الملائكة " أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء " فمعرفتهم بذلك مردة لإخبار المولي عز و جل بتفاصيل ما سيفعله ذلك الخليفة ( الناس) فلم تكن الملائكة على علم  بما سيفعل ذلك الخليفة و يتوافق هذا تماما على أن الملائكة لا تعلم الغيب بل و يؤكد هذا قول الملائكة " سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا "

إذن اختزال قول الملائكة و استنباط  أن البشر مفسدون فهذا لا يتوافق مع كونه خليفة , بل الأصل أن البشر هم من حملوا الأمانة و أن كل واحد من البشر قد هداه الله النجدين فمن أتقى و أصلح و ذكا نفسه التي سواها الله له فلقد فلح و أما من فجر و دس نفسه في كل ما هو مفسد فقد خاب .. مصداق لقوله تعالى " و نفس و ما سواها فألهما فجورها و تقواها , قد أفلح من ذكاها و قد خاب من دساها "

البشر جميعا سواسية و لا فرق بينهم إلا بالعمل, و أما الاعتقاد بأن أمة بالكامل فاسدة فهذا ليس اعتقاد مبنى على تعاليم الإسلام بل هو اعتقاد منتشر عند غير المسلمين.

و أما دعاء نوح على الفاسدين من قومه فكان مرده لعصيانهم لأمر الله و لا ننسى أنهم قومه بل أبن نوح قد هلك و لم يكن ليشفع له كونه ابن نوح و أوضحت الآيات ذلك بشكل جلي بأنه كان عمل غير صالح ...

فليس كل قوم نوح عصاه بل نوح و بعض قومه ممن آمنوا قد نجوا , و لا يجوز تصنيف الناس من جهة كونهم مصلحين أم مفسدين على أساس العرق , فلو كان هذا صحيح لنجا ابن نوح و أبو إبراهيم و امرأة لوط و عم سيدنا محمد ...... و القائمة طويلة , فكم من صالح أتي من طالح و العكس صحيح ... 


نعلم أن رسولنا الحبيب أخبرنا أن لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم , و أن الفئة الناجية هي التي تتحصن في الجبال , و هذا دليل أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا بل هم سيلان و تدفق من حمم صهير الحجارة و موجات المياة المالحة .... هؤلاء لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم و هؤلاء يتحصن الناس منهم بالصعود للجبال .. و لو كانوا بشرا لكان عدم قتالهم هو تولي عند الزحف و لا يجوز هذا و خصوصا من المؤمنين فالشهادة أحب لديهم من التولي و ترك الأراضي لأي غازي كان و مهما بلغت قوته أو عدده .
الصفات التي وصف بها سيدنا محمد يأجوج و مأجوج لا تنطبق على البشر بل تنطبق على صهير الحجارة .. 

الاعتقاد بأن يأجوج و مأجوج  بشرا هو مدعاة للفتن فالبعض سيدعي أن أعدائهم هم يأجوج و مأجوج , بعض أهل الكتاب ( و ليس كل أهل الكتاب ) يفعلون هذا بل أن الحرب الأخيرة على العراق كان يعتقد الرئيس بوش أن لها علاقة بخروج يأجوج و مأجوج , هذا ليس سرا و منشور في جهات عدة بل و صدرت كتب بالخصوص .

التحقق و أثبات طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج يخدم هدفين , الأول سحب البساط من تحت أقدام من يستغلون الإعتقاد ببشرية يأجوج و مأجوج و تسخير ذلك بهدف شن الحروب على الأمم و الشعوب , و شحن من يصدقهم لدعمهم بالمال و النفس و يحسبون أنهم يفعلون خيرا و لكنهم الأخسرين أعمالا .

الهدف الثاني هو تحذير الناس من أمر حقيقي و نبوءة حقيقية أخبرنا عنها القرآن و نبهنا لها رسولنا الحبيب بأنها من علامات الساعة , و بمعرفة التفاصيل سيتنبه لذلك و سيكون تحذير مبنى على حقائق و ليس تفاصيل غامضة متوارثة من أهل الكتاب , و أما من لا يرد تصديق هذا فليكن في غفلة مع الغافلين ... و من يدري فقد ينفع التحذير فيوقظ البعض من غفلتهم و يشرح صدرهم للدين الحق ( الإسلام).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم.. المنتصر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في مشاركاتك المتقدمة جملة مخالفات للنصوص الصريحة، وبعضها قد تقدم الكلام عليها، ولا داعي لتكرارها، مع كفاية الإشارة إليها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسألخِّص ما رأيت أهمية الرد عليه، وما أهملته أواكتفيت بالإشارة إليه فتغني حكايتك له في بطلانه وسقوطه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أن يأجوج ومأجوج محجوبون عن الشمس فلا دليل عليه، وتقدم بيان خطأ من حمل الحديث على هذا المعنى غير الظاهر ولا هو المراد.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا تأويلك لـ"يأجوج ومأجوج" بالصهارة والحجارة المتدفقة من باطن الأرض ببعض ما تمسَّكت به مما لا يثبت على ساق الحقيقة فباطل مردود من وجوه:
1- الأول: أنَّ النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد ذكر من صفات هؤلاء القوم ما يبيِّن بجلاء أنَّهم من بني آدم؛ وقد تقدَّم الإشارة إلى الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري وغيره من النصِّ الصريح على أنَّهم من بني آدم، وهذا يغني عن التمسُّك بأنه لم ينص على أنَّهم قومٌ؟!
2- الوجه الثاني: أنَّك أشرت إلى الحديث (وهو في صحيح مسلم) والذي أخبر فيه النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن بعض صفات هؤلاء القوم، وأنَّهم يتكلَّمون فيما بينهم، فيقول آخرهم: "قد كان ههنا ماء"، وأنَّهم يرمون بالنشاب في السماء، وأنَّهم يقولون: قد غلبنا أهل الأرض!
أليست هذه دلائل كافية في كونهم بشرًا.
3- الثالث: ما ذكرته من أنَّهم ليسوا بشرًا بحجَّة أنه لا قبل لأحد بقتالهم غير ناهض ولا فيه أدنى قوة، فمن المعلوم أن هذا الوصف قد يصح مع من آتاهم الله قوة في العدد والعدة والبأس، وقد قال الله عن بني إسرائيل في سبب امتناعهم من قتال من أمروا بقتالهم مع موسى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (إن فيها قومًا جبارين...).
4- الرابع: ما تنقله عن أهل الكتاب ينبغي أن تتمهَّل وتتريَّث فيه، فكتبهم مملؤة بالمخالفات الصَّريحة لما أخبر به الوحيان، وما وافق قبلناه ولا مزيد فيه، وما لم يخالف ولم يوافق فالنَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أرشدنا إلى الموقف الصحيح منه، وهو عدم التصديق ولا التكذيب، وسياقك لكلامهم مشعر باعتقاد صدق ما عندهم، وهذا غلط ينبغي لك التنبه له.
5- الخامس: الملك داريوس ليس هو (ذو القرنين)، وشتان بين هذا وذاك.
6- السادس: ما ذكرته من الحُجَّة الغريبة العجيبة الخ؟! من أنَّنا نحتاج إلى تأويل يأجوج ومأجوج بالحجارة والصهارة والبراكين وننفي بشريتهم = لأجل أن نسحب البساط من تحت أقدام من يستغل هذه الفكرة لقتال العراقيين أوغيرهم (كما فعل بوش بن بوش) فكلام تغني حكايته عن بطلانه؟!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل بعض المجرمين في الحرب، في المشرق والمغرب ينتظرون منَّا تأويلا لتوقُّف جرائمهم عن البشرية..
أربأ بمثلك من نحو هذا التفكير غير المعقول!
7- السابع: لا يلزمنا إخبار الناس بتفاصيل أمور لم نطَّلع عليها من المغيبات، وقد تقدَّم في مشاركاتي السابقة نقل مذهب أهل السُّنَّة في هذا الباب، والناس لا منتهى لتطلعاتهم إلى ما يجهلون، فهل نخترع لهم في كل يوم تأويلا ليتنازلوا ويشفقوا علينا ويصدقوا بما نخبرهم به!!
8- الثامن: أكثر كلامك (مع كونه غير منطقي ولا عقلاني!) فهو مصادم لظواهر النصوص وصريحها، وموغل في التخمينات والفرضيات التي يخوض فيها من شاء كيفما شاء دون ضابط ولا قيد!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولن يترك عاقلٌ حقيقةً قطعية بحجةٍ واهية منبثقة عن خيالات وأوهام فرضية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنصحك نصيحة أخيرة قبل كتابة شيءٍ في العقيدة باليوم الآخر أو غيره = أن تقرأ ما كتبه أهل العلم بناء على نصوص الشرع، حتى تسلم من مصادمة النصوص.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكل ما ذكرتَه وخبطته لا سلف لك فيه عن أهل العلم بالله والدار الآخرة، ودين الله عزوجل ليس نظريات عن الكون والحياة والفلك والبحار وحياة الحيوان حتى نخوض فيه بالنظريات والفرضيات القابلة للخطأ والصواب، فضلا أن يكون خطأ محضًا يصادم النصوص الصريحة القاطعة والعقول السليمة المستقيمة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأرجو منك (إداريا) عدم التمادي في ذكر مثل هذه الأمور المصادمة للنصوص ولمذهب أهل السنة، في هذا الموضوع أوغيره؛ حيث إنَّك تكتب في منتدى ليسي منبرًا لترويج مثل هذه الانحرافات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كنت عزمتُ على حذف هذه المشاركات لشدَّة وهائها وما فيها من الباطل، كما حذفت لك موضوعك الآخر، ولكن الرد عليه بما تقدم أغنى عن ذلك.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو عبد الله النعيمي





> الشيخ ابن سعدي ، يرى أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم أهل الصين وقد طبعت له رسالة في تقرير ذلك وحصلت له محنة في عصر الملك عبدالعزيز مع العلماء لهذا السبب .





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري 
> الشيخ رحمه الله له قولٌ وتأويلٌ أُنكِر عليه في وقته كما ذكر الأخ الكريم النعيمي.


حتى لا يفهم أن الشيخ العلامة السعدي أتى بالعجائب ! ، وحتى لا يفهم أن كل العلماء قد أنكروا عليه ! : 

فالشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى قال في أحد رسائله لأحد تلامذته : 
(( ولا استجد لنا من الفوائد شيءٌ ها الأيام غريب، سوى أننا ها اليومين كتبنا رسالة في دلالة الكتاب، والسنة، والعقل، وأقوال المؤرخين، على أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم الأمم الذين ظهروا على الناس في هذه الأزمان، من أصناف الفرنج ، والأمريكانيين وغيرهم، وأن المسألة مسألة قطعية، وذكرنا عدة وجوه دالة على ذلك، ولما كتبتها أخذها الإخوان عندهم ، فكان أن تداولتها الأيدي، فسعى بعض الوشاة المغرضين، فشنع عليها، وبالغ، لدى ولاة الأمر والمشايخ في الرياض ))

وقال الشيخ السعدي : 
(( ولم يحصل بحث في مسألةٍ واحدةٍ أصلاً. ولكن المشايخ ـ جزاهم الله خيراً ـ حصل منهم من إكرامنا فوق ما يظن الظان، والملك قال بحضرة الجميع؛ قال: إنه ما بينك وبين المشايخ، من فضل الله، أقل اختلاف، وإنه لم يعترض عليه أحدٌ من الحاضرين، ولا من غيرهم )) . 


قال الشيخ السعدي : ((أخبرتك بحاصل ذلك، - أي بالذي قيل عنه في مسألة ياجوج ومأجوج - خوفاً أن يصوَّر على غير صورته )) 

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين : 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي- رحمه الله- هو شيخنا، وقد أثيرت ضجة حول ما نسب إليه من أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم أهل الصين وما وراء جبال القوقاز ، والحقيقة أنه رحمه الله لم يقل شيئاً إلا بدليل مبني على الكتاب والسنة، وبقول قاله من قبله، لكن أهل الأهواء يتشبثون بخيط العنكبوت في تشويه سمعة من آتاه الله من فضله، فأرادوا أن يحسدوه.
----

وبخصوص الكلام الأخير في المسألة نقول والله المستعان :



قال الشيخ السعدي : 
(( واعلم أن الآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث الصحيحة، وكلام العلماء العارفين ظاهرة ظهوراً لا ريب فيه أن يأجوج ومأجوج من الآدميين، وأنهم ليسوا عالماً غيبياً، كالجن والملائكة )) اهــ . 

وقال أيضًا : 
(( والذي يعارض ويظن أنهم غير هؤلاء يدعي ويعتقد أنهم أممٌ أكثر من المذكورين بأضعافٍ مضاعفة، وإنهم إلى الآن خلف السد لم يُطَّلع عليهم! فَيَاللهِ! أين هؤلاء؟ وأين محلهم؟ وأين ديارهم الواسعة من الأرض، وقد اكتشفت جميع قارات الأرض، وما يتبعها من الجزائر؟ )) اهـــ .

وقال أيضًا : 
(( أن الشارع لا يخبر بأمرٍ تحيله العقول، ويكذبه الحس والواقع ، بل أخباره كلها لا يعارضها حس ولا عقل صحيح، ولا غيرها ، من الأمور العلمية، ومن زعم أن يأجوج ومأجوج غير هؤلاء الأمم الذين ذكرنا، فإن قوله يتضمن المحال، لأن هذا القائل يدعي، ويعتقد، أنهم أمم عظيمة من بني آدم، وأنهم أكثر من هؤلاء الأمم الذين يعرفون الآن على وجه الأرض كلها بأضعافٍ مضاعفة، وهذا قول محال ينزه الشارع من أن ينسب إليه هذا القول، لأنه يطرِّق الكافرين والمعاندين إلى القدح في الشارع، ويقولون: كيف يخبر عن أممٍ على وجه الأرض، أكثر من الموجودين في القارات الست وتوابعها؟! فأين هم؟! وأين ديارهم؟! والأرض كلها مكشوفة، وقد اكتشفها الناس قطراً قطراً، ولم يبق محلٌ من الأرض إلا وصل إليه علم الناس )) اهـــ 


وقال أيضًا : 
(( فهذه قارات الأرض كلها، باتفاق العارفين بها. ويتبعها جزر صغيرة وكبيرة ملحقة بهذه القارات. وهذه القارات قد عرفها الناس كلها معرفة تامة، وعرفوا أجناس أهلها، وأصنافهم، وتغلغل علمهم إلى معرفة إحصائياتهم، وتيقنوا يقيناً لا شك فيه أن المذكورين في هؤلاء القارات الست هم أهل الأرض، وأنه لا يوجد على وجه الأرض سواهم. فمتى أخبرنا مخبر أن في الأرض غير هؤلاء المذكورين من بني آدم، أكثر من المذكورين من بني آدم، أكثر من المذكورين بأضعاف مضاعفة، علمنا غلطه الفاحش، وأنه خلاف الواقع المقطوع به. )) . انتهــى 

وقد خالفنا العلامة السعدي، في جزء من تقريراته في المسألة ، لأننا وجدنا حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بين فيه أن يأجوج وماجوج لا يرون شعاع الشمس ، ولوصف رب العالمين للذي يمنع يأجوج ومأجوج عنا ، بأنه (( ردم )) ، 
فهم ليسوا على سطح الأرض الظاهر للشمس بالنقل الصحيح الموافق للعقل الصحيح ولله الحمد ، كما قال الشيخ فوزي السعيد والعلامة الفقيه محمد عبد المقصود ، وصلى اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن الغريب

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو العيناء الغريب

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك

----------


## أبوالبركات

هل بالإمكان شرح ماصنعه ذو القرنين كما في سورة الكهف ؟

----------

